# Bevorzugte Wassertemperaturen für kalte Überwinterung bei Koi



## Biko (26. Nov. 2020)

Hallo Koibesitzer!
(Bemerkung: Ich habe diesen Beitrag ursprünglich in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, dort aber - weil nicht passend - nur eine Antwort erhalten. Deshalb jetzt hier in einem eigenen Thema.)

Was sind denn erfahrungsgemäß so eure bevorzugten Überwinterungstemperaturen?

Ich habe jetzt schon an vielen Stellen gelesen/gehört und auch von meinem Tierarzt bestätigt bekommen, dass der Temperaturbereich zwischen 6-12 Grad Celsius der ungünstigste ist, da hier Viren, Bakterien und __ Parasiten bereits sehr aktiv sind, das Immunsystem der Koi aber noch nicht richtig anläuft. Unter 4 Grad Celsius ists's dann nicht mehr gesund für die Koi. *Somit ergibt sich nach meiner Recherche eine optimale Überwinterungstemperatur von (möglichst konstanten) 4-6 Grad Celsius*. Das Bedeutet für mich, dass ich den Teich erst abdecke, wenn die Wassertemperaturen unter 4 Grad fallen und - sollte das nicht reichen - dann ggf. an manchen besonders kalten Tagen etwas zuheize.

Könnte ein zu frühes Abdecken des Teiches sogar kontraproduktiv sein, weil man die Zeit im Temperaturbereich von 6-12 Grad unnötig verlängert? .

Meine Erfahrung bis heute (26.11.): Bei Nachtfrost (-2 bis -6 Grad) und Tagestemperaturen von 0 bis 4 Grad hat sich die Wassertemperatur ohne Abdeckung oder heizen derzeit  bei 4,0 bis 4,5 Grad eingependelt.

Deckt sich das mit euren Erfahrungen?

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian

PS: Für mich ist's ja mein Erster Winter mit Koi. Bisher nur __ Sterlet & Elritzen und da war Filter laufen lassen und auf Temperaturen achten eigentlich kein Thema - da hat ohne mein Zutun immer alles gut geklappt.


----------



## PeBo (26. Nov. 2020)

Hallo Hans-Christian,
vor einiger Zeit habe ich mir darüber auch recht viele Gedanken gemacht, und mir deshalb auch eine permanente Überwachung der Teichtemperaturen in circa 1 m Tiefe installiert. Dabei kann ich feststellen, dass selbst wenn der Teich komplett zugefroren ist, die Wassertemperatur in dieser Tiefe nicht unter 4°C sinkt. 
Ich heize weder zu, noch decke ich den Teich ab. Meinen Pumpenkreislauf nehme ich von Mitte November bis Anfang April (variiert je nach Wetter) außer Betrieb. Das ist halt der Vorteil, wenn man den Teich gepumpt, beziehungsweise in Halbschwerkraft betreibt, dass man dann den Filter im Winter komplett entleeren kann und man alle Technik bis auf den Eisfreihalter stilllegen kann. Die Eisschicht auf dem Teich wirkt dabei sogar als Isolationsschicht und hält den kalten Wind vom Wasser fern. Da die Koi sich kaum bewegen und fast nur am Boden ablegen, kann sich eine stabile Temperaturschichtung im Teich einstellen. Da ich in dieser Zeit auch nicht füttere, wird der Teichfilter dann auch nicht benötigt. 
Ich habe damit bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht, und habe nicht vor, daran etwas zu ändern. Außerdem möchte ich nicht, fast ein halbes Jahr lang, auf eine künstliche Abdeckung schauen. Mein Teich gefällt mir nämlich auch im Winter ganz gut.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (26. Nov. 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Dabei kann ich feststellen, dass selbst wenn der Teich komplett zugefroren ist, die Wassertemperatur in dieser Tiefe nicht unter 4°C sinkt.


Peter, das würde ja auch in die Richtung gehen, dass bei etwa 4-6 Grad deine Koi sehr gut und sicher überwintern können.
Dass eine durchgehende Eisdecke gut isoliert denke ich auch. Aber die bildet sich in meinen Breiten meist erst im Jänner. Die Temperaturschichtung im Teich funktioniert bei mir nicht. Da sind ja auch ein 75cm __ Sterlet und 8 Orfen unterwegs und die stehen nicht still ;-) Außerdem wird heuer die (neue) Filteranlage durchlaufen, wenn auch stark gedrosselt.

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Nov. 2020)

> Bevorzugte Wassertemperaturen für kalte Überwinterung bei Koi


Das was die Natur hergibt. 

Denkt bitte nicht, daß in der Tiefe *immer* 4°C sind! Kühlt das Wasser noch weiter ab, werden aus den 4 ganz schnell weniger.
Meine tiefste Temperatur war einmal 2,9°C. Da habe ich mit einem großzügigem Wasserwechsel gegen gesteuert.


----------



## Biko (26. Nov. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Das was die Natur hergibt.


Klar, aber das kann man ja mit einfachen Mitteln ein wenig beeinflussen. Ich denke da an Frischwasserzufuhr (wie du schreibst), Abdecken, Heizen, ...

Ich denke, dass die Temperatur in unseren vergleichsweise kleinen Teichen im Herbst und Frühjahr zu sehr schwanken. (Wenn ich mir große Seen ansehe, dort geht die Temperatur von August bis Jänner / Februar kontinuierlich und sehr langsam bergab und in der Tiefe bleiben konstant 4 Grad.) 

Meine Überlegung ist, von November / Dezember bis Februar / März möglichst konstant 4 bis 6 Grad zu halten, um danach wieder möglichst zügig über 12 Grad zu erwärmen. 


teichinteressent schrieb:


> Denkt bitte nicht, daß in der Tiefe *immer* 4°C sind! Kühlt das Wasser noch weiter ab, werden aus den 4 ganz schnell weniger.


Ich habe auch schon oftmals gelesen, dass in kleinen Teichen (<50.000l <2m tief) keine stabile Temperaturschichtung hält. 

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Nov. 2020)

Zu 'nicht abgedeckt' habe ich keine Erfahrungen.
Hätte ich jetzt schon die 4 - 4,5°C wäre das sehr schlecht. Dann gibt es fast keine Reserven für Dezember - März.

Wie heizt du zu?


----------



## Biko (26. Nov. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Hätte ich jetzt schon die 4 - 4,5°C wäre das sehr schlecht.


mein Plan ist ja, genau diese Temperatur zu halten ;-) Ob es funktioniert, werde ich im Laufe des Winters berichten...



teichinteressent schrieb:


> Wie heizt du zu?


Habe zwei Stück Schego Heizstäbe zu jeweils 600 Watt in der Filterzulaufkammer hängen. Diese haben nur die Aufgabe, ein Abkühlen des Teiches unter 4 Grad zu verhindern - derzeit regle ich die beiden mit einer W-Lan Steckdose, bei der beide Heizer (also die Steckdosen) separat schaltbar sind. Diese Heizstäbe gibt es in einem bekannten Baumarkt in Aktion um € 48,- pro Stück - ist also eine recht günstige Variante. Man benötigt dazu nur noch eine Temperaturregelung.
(Meine ursprünglich bestellte Teichbodenheizung mit Heizkabel habe ich wegen der komplizierten Verlegung wieder retourniert)

Als Abdeckung hätte ich eine Sol+Guard GeoBubble - 500 my Folie vorbereitet, die ist aber noch originalverpackt


----------



## Biko (26. Nov. 2020)

Habe heute Nachmittag mal ausgemessen, was ein Frischwasserzulauf von 1000l mit 13 Grad "warmen" Brunnenwasser im 4,3 Grad kalten Teich verändert: Er erwärmt sich um exakt 0,7 Grad.


----------



## PeBo (26. Nov. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Da sind ja auch ein 75cm __ Sterlet und 8 Orfen unterwegs und die stehen nicht still ;-) Außerdem wird heuer die (neue) Filteranlage durchlaufen, wenn auch stark gedrosselt.


Ja Hans-Christian, dann ist es halt schwierig mit der Schichtung in der Tiefe.


Biko schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon oftmals gelesen, dass in kleinen Teichen (<50.000l <2m tief) keine stabile Temperaturschichtung hält.


Voraussetzung dafür dass es funktioniert, ist halt, nichts gepumpt und auch den Eisfreihalter beziehungsweise den Luftsprudler nur in geringer Wassertiefe, so dass die Schichten nicht vermischt werden. Das bedeutet natürlich auch, keine winteraktive Fische im Teich!
Bei mir hören die Temperaturschwankungen im Teich auf, nachdem ich die Filteranlage abschalte. In den letzten beiden Jahren (seitdem messe ich) hat sich die Wassertemperatur dann auf 4-6 Grad eingependelt. Würde ich die Pumpe weiter laufen lassen, so wäre das Wasser sicher kälter!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Lion (26. Nov. 2020)

hallo Hans-Christian,
genau wie Peter schreibt, regelt die Natur die Wasserschichten in einem Teich, welcher natürlich mindestens eine frostfreie Tiefe haben muss.

Egal wie kalt es wird, die untere Schicht wo sich dann meistens die Fische aufhalten bezw. ihren Winterschlaf verbringen, geht nicht unter 4 Grad.
Hier sollte man die Tiere absolut nicht stören, stehen dann ganz still wie U-Boote 

Viele Grüße
Léon


----------



## samorai (26. Nov. 2020)

Also ich gehe mit den 4 Grad nicht mit .
Jetzt kann ich natürlich nur meine Beobachtungen zum besten geben.
Der letzte richtige Winter war 2010 und da ergaben Messungen von nur 1.3 Grad im freien Wasser auf 1m.
Ich glaube nicht das 30 cm tiefer die Temperatur auf 4 Grad wächst.
Was annehmbar ist, ist die Messung dierekt auf den Grund des Teiches , aber was misst man dann, die BodenTemperatur?
Skeptisch bin ich auch bei der Ansicht das Eis eine Gewisse Dämmung darstellen soll.
Wir wissen alle im Winter wird der "Bubberstein" auf ca -20 cm unter Wasserkannte hoch gezogen aber den Biofilm auf der Folie kann man nicht hoch ziehen und er verrichtet seine Arbeit weiter,er produziert am Tage Millionen von Sauerstoffblasen und in der Nacht Stickstoffblasen . Jeder der schon mal Eis auf ein Gewässer gesehen hat kennt diese Sauerstoff Blasen die im Eis eingeschlossen sind.
Ich denke das sich auch die Wasserschichten im Winter einmal am Tag austauschen und kaltes Sauerstoff reiches Wasser einfach wieder nach unten fällt. 
Wie überleben sonst  Fische und Co in der Tiefe ,egal welches Gewässer.

Dann muß ich noch mit anführen das ich ein Gefälle Grunstück habe und der Teich 2008 erweitert wurde. Im ersten Bau wurde Dämmung als Folien Unterlage mit eingebracht, im Anbau nur ein Flies unter der Folie verarbeitet. Der erst gebaute Teich hat 1m tiefe, der zweite 1.30 m tiefe , ragt dann 30 bis 60 cm aus dem Boden herraus.
Die Koi wandern trotzdem dann ab und zu und wechseln immer zur wärmsten Stelle, das kann der Anbau sein oder auch der erst Bau.


----------



## PeBo (26. Nov. 2020)

Hallo Ron, da Wasser seine größte Dichte bei einer Temperatur von 4 °C (genauer 3,98 °C) hat, ist sowohl kälteres als auch wärmeres Wasser leichter.
Wenn also keine größere Wasserumwälzung im Teich stattfindet, wird sich am Teichgrund im Winter diese Temperatur einstellen. 
Natürlich sind auch in strengen Wintern tiefere Temperaturen möglich, aber bei ausreichender Teichtiefe sollte es möglich sein, diese Temperatur ungefähr zu halten. In unseren Breiten, gilt eine Tiefe von 60 cm als Frostsicher. Deshalb werden Fundamente meistens auf diese Tiefe gesetzt. Eisschichten die dicker sind als 20 cm wird es in unseren Breiten in natürlichen Gewässern normalerweise nicht geben. Das darunter liegende Wasser hat dann eine Temperatur über dem Gefrierpunkt. 
Mein Teich liegt auf einer Höhe von ziemlich genau 222 m über dem Meeresspiegel. Da habe ich jedenfalls im Winter keine Angst, dass meinen Fischen bei 1,50 m Teichtiefe etwas passiert. In Gebirgslagen wäre ich da allerdings auch etwas vorsichtiger.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (27. Nov. 2020)

Ich bin da schon auch ein wenig bei Ron. Unsere Teiche sind eher klein und Wasser ist ein guter  (Kälte-)Leiter. Speziell bei Tiefen unter 3 m ist die Schichtung dann fraglich. Und wenn die Gesamttemperatur sinkt, gibt es kein 3,98 Grad warmes Wasser mehr und es stellt sich auch in der Tiefe eine niedrigere Temperatur ein. 
Bei meinem Teich gibt es baubedingt eine Fläche von 10 Quadratmetern, die durchgehend exakt 1,8m tief ist. Ob da unten jeden Winter 4 Grad waren, weiß ich nicht. Speziell, weil mein __ Sterlet Jahr ein Jahr aus gemütlich seine Kreise zieht.
Doch wie Peter, Lion und viele andere zeigen, funktioniert es, wenn das Wasser nicht bewegt wird.

Anders wird die Situation, wenn man den Filter durchlaufen lässt. Dann ist das Wasser zu stark in Bewegung und die mögliche Schichtung klappt nicht.
Ich habe mich für diese Variante entschieden, unter anderem in der Vermutung, dass die Filterbiologie dann im Frühjahr schneller wieder in Schwung kommt. Das wurde mir - für meinen Teich - so empfohlen. Deshalb habe ich auch die gesamte (heuer neu errichtete) Filteranlage in einer frostsicheren Einhausung. Ich werde hier den Winter über immer mal berichten, ob und wie mein Plan aufgeht.
Genau hier kommt dann wieder die Eingangsfrage zum tragen: Was ist die optimale Teichtemperatur für die Überwinterung von Koi. 
Bei der Untergrenze von +4 Grad sind sich, glaube ich, alle einig. Meine Überlegung war zudem, den Temperaturbereich von 6-12 Grad eher zu meiden, soweit das möglich ist. Also: Den Teich im Spätherbst eher zügig auf 4-6 Grad abkühlen zu lassen, dann den Winter über konstant bei 4-6 Grad und dann im Frühjahr möglichst schnell wieder auf über 12 Grad. 
Konkretes Beispiel: Mein Teich hatte bis zum 8 November noch über 12 Grad und seit dem 22. November dauerhaft unter 6 Grad, war also nur zwei Wochen in der Zone zwischen 6 und 12 Grad. Sinkt die Wassertemperatur unter 4 Grad, werde ich den Teich abdecken und wenn das nicht reicht etwas zuheizen. 
Wie gesagt, das beruht alles auf meiner (wohl recherchierten) Annahme, dass den Koi der Temperaturbereich zwischen 6 und 12 Grad nicht so zuträglich ist. 

Vielleicht gibt es da noch Erfahrungswerte von Koihaltern, die eine ähnliche Konstellation haben?

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## teichinteressent (27. Nov. 2020)

Was machen denn die Karpfen im See bei den bösen Temperaturen?
Sie leben damit.  Meine auch.


----------



## PeBo (27. Nov. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Was machen denn die Karpfen im See bei den bösen Temperaturen?
> Sie leben damit.  Meine auch.


Sehr schön ausgedrückt, etwas ähnliches wollte ich gerade auch schreiben.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (27. Nov. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Was machen denn die Karpfen im See bei den bösen Temperaturen?


Karpfen haben mit Koi soviel zu tun, wie Wölfe mit Hunden. Sie sind jeweils spezielle Zuchtformen. Sie stammen voneinander ab, sind aber doch unterschiedlich in ihren Bedürfnissen.

"Böse Temperaturen" gibt es sowieso nicht, aber wenn es um meine Haustiere geht, dann will ich ihnen bestmögliche Bedingungen bieten, um sie gesund zu halten. Genauso wie ich auf die Wasserwerte achte, beobachte ich auch die Wassertemperatur.
Dr. Sandra Lechleitner schreibt dazu in ihrem Buch "Koi-Fibel Gesundheit" recht passend: "Koi sind keine Kaltwasserfische, sie sind ... kältetolerant..." und weiter "Die Temperaturphase zwischen 8 und 12 Grad ist die auf Dauer ungünstigste und sollte möglichst rasch ... durchschritten werden."

Vielleicht bin ich auch etwas übervorsichtig in meinem ersten Winter mit Koi. Aber ich lese - gerade in diesem Forum - oft von erheblichen gesundheitlichen Problemen bei Koi im Frühjahr. Fast immer wird hier als Ursache ein vom Winter geschwächtes Immunsystem genannt. Ein paar Zeilen später lese ich dann immer etwas von zu kalt oder Immunsystem noch nicht hochgefahren, nicht richtig konditioniert, etc... Damit bin ich genau beim Thema!

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Nov. 2020)

Servus,

sollten unsere Koi, einen kalten Winter erleben, dann liegt dieser meist im Bereich von 8-9 Grad, meist geht es auch nahe an die 10 Grad!
Kälter wird es im Teich auch nicht, im alten nicht und im neuen erst Recht nicht. Sollten die Temperaturen wirklich mal fallen & die 6.5 Grad Marke unterschritten werden, wird die Heizung angeworfen (bisher ist dies aber noch nie vorgekommen!).

Auch verbringe ich eine gute Zeitlang im Bereich von 8-13 Grad, bis die Temperatur mal sinkt.
Temperatur fällt konstant ohne Schwankung!

Habe noch nie Probleme mit geschwächten oder kranken Koi gehabt..

Aktuell befinde ich mich noch bei 16.8 Grad (aktueller Stand).
Langsam aber sicher, fällt die Temperatur, da ich Nachts nicht mehr puffer. 
Wobei ich noch nicht weiß, ob die Koi nicht doch Weihnachten noch bei 16 Grad rum schwimmen..

Meist wird dann aber eine 2-3 Monatige kühlere Pause eingelegt. 
Dann gehen wir Mitte-Ende März wieder mit den Temperaturen hoch..


----------



## Biko (28. Nov. 2020)

Hallo Fabian, 
na bei dir ist's ja noch kuschelig warm! Das ist ja dann eigentlich nicht wirklich eine "kalte Überwinterung".
Dein Erfahrungsbericht ist sehr interessant. D.h. du strebst eigentlich genau den Temperaturbereich zwischen 6,5 und 10 Grad an, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, oder?

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Nov. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Karpfen haben mit Koi soviel zu tun, wie Wölfe mit Hunden. Sie sind jeweils spezielle Zuchtformen. Sie stammen voneinander ab, sind aber doch unterschiedlich in ihren Bedürfnissen.


Wie kommst du den auf sowas ?
Haben deine Koi andere Verdauungsorgane gezüchtet bekommen.
Vielleicht ein anderse Herz.
Anderes Fell gezüchtet......ach ne die haben ja Schuppen....
Da bin ich aber mal gespannt.


Naja, irgend welche Mönche haben den Karpfen ja über einigen Jahunderten die Schuppen weg gezüchtet.....Muss in einem warmen Land gewesen sein. Deutschland oder was anderes im Süden schätze ich.


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Nov. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Hallo Fabian,
> na bei dir ist's ja noch kuschelig warm! Das ist ja dann eigentlich nicht wirklich eine "kalte Überwinterung".
> Dein Erfahrungsbericht ist sehr interessant. D.h. du strebst eigentlich genau den Temperaturbereich zwischen 6,5 und 10 Grad an, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, oder?
> 
> ...




Die kalte Zeit im Teich, kommt erst noch! Meist geht es Mitte Dezember bzw. Ende Dezember, damit los..
Dann schwimmen die Koi, sobald die Temperaturen gefallen sind, bei ca. 8 Grad, genau! 

Schaue doch mal den Thread wie kalt/warm ist es bei euch, durch. Dort poste ich sehr oft..
Dann kannst du dir genau davon ein Bild machen, wie kalt es aktuell zu bestimmter Zeit bei mir ist. 

Probleme mit schwachen Koi oder ähnlichem hatte ich noch nie.. 
Im Gegenteil, die sind Top Fit


----------



## Biko (28. Nov. 2020)

Fabian, cool dass du deine Temperaturen so gut steuern kannst. Dein neuer Teich gefällt mir sehr gut.
Bei mir sind solche Temperaturen aber illusorisch. Ich habe meinen Teich vor 8 Jahren gebaut und habe dazumal nicht im Entferntesten an Koi gedacht ... das kam erst heuer.

Hier bei uns hat's seit einer Woche Temperaturen knapp über bis knapp unter dem Gefrierpunkt. In der Nacht friert es und tagsüber klettern die Tageshöchstwerte auf 0-2 Grad. Da ist noch an keine Eisdecke zu denken und der Teich kühlt merkbar aus.
Das Teichwasser hat heute erstmals die 4,0 Grad Grenze erreicht, somit habe ich den Teich nun abgedeckt. Die Folie (Geo Bubble 500my) hat sich einigermaßen gut zuschneiden lassen und passt sich exakt den Konturen des Teichs an. Ein "Fenster" habe ich auch eingeschnitten - hier kann die Folie zur Seite hochgeschlagen werden, um ggf. zu füttern oder einfach nach dem Rechten zu sehen. Werde mal die Wassertemperatur beobachten, ob sich etwas ändert.
 



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wie kommst du den auf sowas ?


Du musst genau lesen. Ich habe nicht von Herzen, Gedärmen oder ähnlichem gesprochen, sondern von unterschiedlichen Bedürfnissen.

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Lion (28. Nov. 2020)

hallo Hans-Christian,
ich denke, der Koi ist ein ganz normaler Karpfen, das besondere beim Koi sind seine Farben.
Früher gab es für die Teich-Händler kaum ein Geschäft im Winter, also ab ca. November bis ca. März kein Umsatz.
Da haben sich die Leute überlegt, wie sie die Sache ankurbeln könnten und siehe da, gute Geschäftsideen wurden
überzeugend dem Teich-Inhaber unterbreitet und ein großes Angebot gibt es jetzt für den Winter.
zum Beispiel:
-Teichabdeckung, Heizung, Winterfutter, usw.......
Ab gewissen Temperaturen, welche künstlich und durch hohe Stromkosten somit erreicht werden, läuft auch das Geschäft mit dem Futter weiter.
-frostfreie Filter-Häuser müssen gebaut werden, sonst befrieren die Leitungen oder beim TF die Düsen und Leitungen usw.,  also wieder zusätzliche Geschäfte für den Handel.
- so kann ich noch mehrere Sachen aufführen,  würde aber zu langweilig werden.

- Teichabdeckung kostenlos =  die Natur lässt den Teich einfrieren, hier bekommst Du (nach Bedarf) ein kostenloses Dach über deinen Teich, 
hier brauchst Du nur für eine Öffnung zu sorgen, so dass die Gase entweichen können.
Sollte es dann wirklich ein super kalter Winter werden, wo die Eisdecke 15cm und dicker wird, dann ca 5 bis 10cm Wasser
abpumpen und zwischen Wasser und Eisdecke bekommst Du dann einen super schönen Luftraum, der für optimale
Bedingungen im Winter sorgen wird und der Teich ist bestens durch die Eisdecke geschützt. 
Aber leider wird es diese kalten Winter zur Zeit nicht mehr geben, schade.

Da in deinem Teich aber auch andere Fische sind und diese nicht in Winterschlaf gehen, muss Du wahrscheinlich die teure Variante wählen
oder diese Tiere in einer Innenhälterung halten.

Gutes Gelingen wünscht Léon


----------



## siegbert (28. Nov. 2020)

In der Innenhälterung versuche ich momentan so um die 10 Grad zu erzielen. Die Jahre davor war ich bei fast 15 Grad ging mir aber auf Dauer zu stark ins Geld. Ich denke auch das 10 Grad mehr als ausreichend sind, im Teich können es ja auch 4 Grad werden.


----------



## lollo (29. Nov. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Werde mal die Wassertemperatur beobachten, ob sich etwas ändert.


Moin,

zwischen Folie und Wasserfläche muß ein Abstand sein. Die Folie darf nicht auf dem Wasser liegen.


Nachtrag: Sehe gerade, im "wie kalt und warm Fred" wurdest du schon informiert.


----------



## DbSam (29. Nov. 2020)

Moin,

unter der oben genannten Voraussetzung, dass es am Rand ein paar kleinere Bereiche für den Luftaustausch gibt und der TF sowieso weiter betrieben wird:
Ich wüsste keinen Grund, warum zwischen der Folie und dem Wasser unbedingt Abstand sein sollte, wenn man mal die dadurch entstehende weitere Luftschicht als zusätzliche Isolation außer Acht lässt.
Ansonsten müsste man auch vehement jede Eisschicht auf dem Teich bekämpfen ...


Auch die gewählte Folie finde ich korrekt.
Diese zerfällt nicht nach ein, zwei Wintern in kleine Einzelteile ...


VG Carsten


----------



## troll20 (29. Nov. 2020)

@Lion 
Und in welchem natürlichen Teich Leben doch Karpfen so schön auf einander gestapelt mit praktisch null natürlicher Nahrung und selbst im Winter stetigem Frischwasserzulauf incl. Sauerstoff Eintrag. 
Und selbst dort gibt es auf Grund der letzten Jahre zu wenigen Niederschlägen, jedes Jahr Tisch tausende toter Fische. 
Nun hab ich an meinem Teich die Möglichkeit positiv einzugreifen.
Ob das nun unbedingt mehr als die 6° sein müssen ist erstmal egal.
Aber ich kann, wie die Leute in den Tierparks, das Überleben meiner mir in Obhut liegenden Tiere gewährleisten.
Und angenommen wir bekommen Mal wieder einen richtigen Winter, mit -20° und kälter, dazu auch noch Schnee mit einem Meter und höher. Das ganze auch gleich noch für ein paar Monate...... Da sind eh die teuren Tiere und Techniken im a.......


----------



## teichinteressent (29. Nov. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> ... dazu auch noch Schnee mit einem Meter und höher. Das ganze auch gleich noch für ein paar Monate...... Da sind eh die teuren Tiere und Techniken im a.......


Dann hast du wohl versagt bzw. sehr viel falsch gemacht.


----------



## troll20 (29. Nov. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Dann hast du wohl versagt bzw. sehr viel falsch gemacht.


Und das wäre


----------



## teichinteressent (29. Nov. 2020)

> Da sind eh die teuren Tiere und Techniken im a.......


Du hast damit angefangen! Keiner weiß warum.


----------



## troll20 (29. Nov. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Du hast damit angefangen! Keiner weiß warum.


Und womit fängt mein Threads an ?


troll20 schrieb:


> @Lion


Könnte sich somit auf seinen letzten Beitrag beziehen? Der da wäre:


Lion schrieb:


> hallo Hans-Christian,
> ich denke, der Koi ist ein ganz normaler Karpfen, das besondere beim Koi sind seine Farben.
> Früher gab es für die Teich-Händler kaum ein Geschäft im Winter, also ab ca. November bis ca. März kein Umsatz.
> Da haben sich die Leute überlegt, wie sie die Sache ankurbeln könnten und siehe da, gute Geschäftsideen wurden
> ...



Mist jetzt habe ich ja doch den ganzen Beitrag zitiert.


----------



## teichinteressent (29. Nov. 2020)

Du hast damit angefangen, daß die Tiere im Argen sind, wenn es mal so richtig kalt wird. Warum du solche Gedanken hegst, weißt nur du. Hoffentlich bist du damit alleine!



> Thema nicht weiter beobachten


Ja!


----------



## Biko (29. Nov. 2020)

Um hier mal die Gemüter etwas abzukühlen ein kurzer Bericht zur Folienabdeckung:
Die verwendete Folie ist eine extra für diesen Zweck produzierte thermische Teich- und Poolabdeckung, die direkt auf der Wasseroberfläche liegen muss, um ihre Wirkung zu entfalten. Die Noppen auf der Folie sind dichter angelegt und viel größer, als bei handelsüblichen Noppenfolien und sie ist mitsamt der Noppen etwa 2,5 cm dick. Somit kann die Folie einerseits isolieren und andererseits Sonnenlicht in Wärme umwandeln, welche über die Noppen an der Unterseite ans Wasser abgegeben wird.

Die Wirkung konnte ich bereits in den ersten 24 Stunden beobachten: Trotz der kältesten Nacht dieser Woche ist der Teich weniger abgekühlt, als an jedem anderen Tag der Woche und während des heutigen Tages (sehr nebelig) konnte der Teich - trotz Tageshöchstwerten von 4 Grad im Garten - auf 5 Grad aufgewärmt werden (= ein Plus von 0,7 Grad innerhalb von 9 Stunden Tageslicht). Vergleicht mal den Verlauf der Abkühlung im Teich und im Filterhaus während der letzten Nacht, da kann man den Unterschied am deutlichsten erkennen.

Fazit: an einem kühlen nebeligen Tag kann die Folie den Teich etwa so stark aufheizen, wie eine Frischwasserzufuhr von 1000 l mit 13 Grad warmem Brunnenwasser.
 
Ich bin zufrieden!

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian

PS @ Carsten: genau so habe ich es gemacht. Am Rand ist umlaufend ein wenig Platz freigelassen und aus dem bewegten Helix wird ordentlich Luft mit dem Rücklauf aus der Filteranlage unter die Folie geblasen, die dann unter der Folie zu den Seiten abperlt.


----------



## Lion (29. Nov. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> @Lion
> 
> Und angenommen wir bekommen Mal wieder einen richtigen Winter, mit -20° und kälter, dazu auch noch Schnee mit einem Meter und höher. Das ganze auch gleich noch für ein paar Monate...... Da sind eh die teuren Tiere und Techniken im a.......



hallo René,
bei der natürlichen Überwinterung gibt es keine oder nur sehr wenig Technik, und somit auch keine Gefahr, dass die kaputt geht.
Bei einem richtigen Winter, mit -20* und kälter, bleibt wie schon geschrieben, die niedrigste Temperatur +4*,
somit wird bei diesen Bedingung kein gesunder Koi hier sterben.

Ein paar Monate Winterschlaf ist für den Koi das kleinste Problem, Voraussetzung ist, dass die Tiere gesund in den Winter kommen
und das das Wasser in Ordnung ist.

Sobald der Mensch eingreift und Hand anlegt, werden die natürlichen (Wasserschichten) Bedingungen gestört und dann
muss Du natürlich ständig kontrollieren und mit Technik gegen wirken.  Hier kann dann auch, durch eine hohe Kälte, die Technik versagen und ist wie Du schreibst,
ist dann alles " am A...... "

Das ganze beruht auf meine Erfahrungen und ich darf Dir sagen, dass meine Koi die Art von Überwinterung sehr gut vertragen und im Schnitt
25 Jahre alt sind. 
Soll aber nicht heißen, dass jeder das so machen soll, denn auch jeder Teich ist anders sowie auch die Bedürfnisse der einzelnen Teichinhaber.

Bin Neugierig auf den jetzigen Winter  
Beste Grüße
Léon


----------



## Lion (29. Nov. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Um hier mal die Gemüter etwas abzukühlen ein kurzer Bericht zur Folienabdeckung:
> 
> Fazit: an einem kühlen nebeligen Tag kann die Folie den Teich etwa so stark aufheizen, wie eine Frischwasserzufuhr von 1000 l mit 13 Grad warmem Brunnenwasser.
> Anhang anzeigen 220659
> ...



hallo Hans-Christian,
Du bist zufrieden, aber sind deine Fische auch zufrieden, ständig Temperatur-Schwankungen auf kurzer Zeit, was für ein Stress kann oder muss das für die Tiere sein ?
Ich habe keine Ahnung aber stelle mir diese Frage.

VG. Léon


----------



## DbSam (29. Nov. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> PS @ Carsten: genau so habe ich es gemacht.



Jupp, wie ab hier schon besprochen.
Einziger Unterschied zu Dir:
Der Mann meiner Frau, die alte Pfeife, der hat die Folie erst letzte Woche bestellt.
Somit ist die Folie noch irgendwie unterwegs und der Teich noch 'nackig'.

Solch tiefe Temperaturen waren aktuell nicht erwartet.
Laut internem Plan vom Mann meiner Frau, müssten jetzt eigentlich noch 7 bis 10°C draußen herrschen.


VG Carsten

PS:


Lion schrieb:


> ständig Temperatur-Schwankungen auf kurzer Zeit, was für ein Stress kann oder muss das für die Tiere sein ?



Die Frage ist jetzt nicht so richtig ernst gemeint, oder?

Schau doch mal bitte in den Temperaturthread und suche dort nach Beiträgen, in welchen die Teichtemperaturkurve über einen größeren Zeitraum ausgegeben wird.
Da auch gern den Sommer mit betrachten ...

Schau Dir die Kurven von Hans-Christians Teich vor dem Auflegen der Folie an.
Und vielleicht ist die Temperaturerhöhung auch nur durch die Aufnahme der Bodenwärme und der Verringerung der Auskühlung geschuldet ... - abwarten
Eine Schwankung von 0,7°C am Tag sollte in den Jahreszeiten als natürlich zu betrachten sein.
Letztendlich muss man dann auch einen größeren Zeitraum betrachten. Nach einem Tag mit dieser Folie ist die Aussagekraft relativ gering.

Und weiterhin:
Die Sonnentage sind generell bei sämtlichen abgedeckten Teichen zu beachten, denn viele Konstruktionen wirken an sonnigen Tagen auch wie ein Gewächshaus ...

PPS:


Lion schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung aber stelle mir diese Frage.



Na ja, hänge am Besten mal ein Thermometer in den Teich und verfolge dessen Temperaturverlauf ein Weilchen ...


----------



## troll20 (30. Nov. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> Bei einem richtigen Winter, mit -20* und kälter, bleibt wie schon geschrieben, die niedrigste Temperatur +4*,


Das wäre schön, nur leider ist dem nicht so in unseren Teichen.
Denn was ist so die durchschnittliche tiefe, wenn man hier Querliest.
Nach dem was ich in den letzten Jahren hier gelesen habe zwischen 0,6 – 2 m.
Ich kann mich an Winter erinnern wo das Achterwasser eine Eisschicht von 1,5 m hatte.
Oder wo der Boden hier in Berlin noch bei 1,6 m tiefe gefroren war.
Selbst mein Teich hatte schon Eisschichten von 60 cm.
Im Bereich der Luftausströmer bauten sich kleine Berge Eisschaum von weiteren 20 cm auf. Und das bei einfacher Technik wie du sie empfiehlst.
Und ja sie haben alle bis jetzt überlebt.

Nur hat anscheinend keiner die Aussage von meinem Threads verstanden.
Muss ich mich wohl wieder blöd ausgedrückt haben.

Also weiter machen


----------



## Lion (1. Dez. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jetzt nicht so richtig ernst gemeint, oder?
> 
> 
> Eine Schwankung von 0,7°C am Tag sollte in den Jahreszeiten als natürlich zu betrachten sein.
> ...



hallo Carsten,
die Frage ist schon ernst gemeint, da ich mich mit abgedeckte Teiche nicht auskenne.
Ich finde auch lustig, dass Du für Hans-Christian antwortest, problem ist nur, er spricht von einer Schwankung nach 9 Std und Du 
machst daraus einen Tag = 24 Std.
(siehe hier unten)



Biko schrieb:


> und während des heutigen Tages (sehr nebelig) konnte der Teich - trotz Tageshöchstwerten von 4 Grad im Garten - auf 5 Grad aufgewärmt werden (= ein Plus von 0,7 Grad innerhalb von 9 Stunden Tageslicht).
> Anhang anzeigen 220659
> Ich bin zufrieden!



Thermometer für ein Weilchen brauche ich nicht, da ich natürlich die Werte von meinem Teich sehr gut kenne.

Ich persönlich praktiziere die natürliche Überwinterung meiner Tiere und genieße die sehr schöne Winterliche Teichlandschaft
 und möchte im Prinzip auch nicht während 4 bis 5 Monate im Garten
auf eine Plastiklandschaft schauen, oder wie Du schreibst, auf einem Gewächshaus. 
 Angeblich wollt Ihr damit euren Tieren etwas gutes tun, wenn dann der Plastikmüll entsorgt wird freuen
sich die Tiere im Meer usw......  
Ob das sein muß ?  ich glaube nicht.
VG. Léon


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Dez. 2020)

Also sollte mein Teich zu frieren mir mehr als 3-4 cm dann wird es unter dem Eis ein Luftpolster geben. Einige cm.

Gibt es eine neue dicke Eisschicht, (Hatte ich schon mal) dann wird wieder ein Luftpolster gemacht.


----------



## samorai (1. Dez. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> Angeblich wollt Ihr damit euren Tieren etwas gutes tun, wenn dann der Plastikmüll entsorgt wird freuen
> sich die Tiere im Meer usw......



Also diesen Satz finde ich sehr gewagt..... 


Ich bin der Meinung: Wir sind alle alt genug um das "Beste für unsere Fische" selbst in die Hand zu nehmen. 
Der eine macht nix und der andere versucht es eben anders, es gibt zum Glück keine Statuten in der Handhabung, es gibt eigentlich nur freies kreatives Denken bei dem Teich Management jedes einzelnen.


----------



## DbSam (1. Dez. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> Ich finde auch lustig, dass Du für Hans-Christian antwortest, problem ist nur, er spricht von einer Schwankung nach 9 Std und Du machst daraus einen Tag = 24 Std.


Suchst Du bissel Streit? Dann bin ich raus.

Schau Dir die Temperaturverläufe Deines Teiches an und dann komme wieder ...

VG Carsten


----------



## Biko (2. Dez. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> Du bist zufrieden, aber sind deine Fische auch zufrieden, ständig Temperatur-Schwankungen auf kurzer Zeit, was für ein Stress kann oder muss das für die Tiere sein ?


Da habe ich überhaupt keine Sorge. Wenn die Wassertemperatur tagsüber um 0,7 Grad (!) steigt und Nachts über wieder um diesen Wert fällt, bin ich höchst zufrieden! So geringe Schwankungen bekommt man sonst nur mit einer dicken Eisdecke hin und von der bin ich im Dezember weit entfernt, denn die kommt bei mir frühestens im Jänner. 



DbSam schrieb:


> Schau Dir die Temperaturverläufe Deines Teiches an und dann komme wieder ...




Ich wundere mich, dass manche sich immer gleich mit erhobenen Zeigefinger melden. Es ist wie Ron es gesagt hat - wir versuchen alle das Beste für unsere Teiche und deren Bewohner zu tun. Zu beginn des Threads habe ich um Erfahrungen gefragt, nicht um Belehrungen.

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Ida17 (2. Dez. 2020)

Moin Zusammen,

überhitzte Gemüter und das bei eisigem Thema, muss wohl an der Zahl 2020 liegen 

Koihalter sind doch, was ihre Lieblinge angeht, alle sehr eigensinnig und versuchen das Patent für sich zu behalten. 

Warum wird sich hier über einen Wert gestritten, der noch nicht mal über 1 liegt? 
Amphibien die im Laubhaufen überwintern bekommen deutlich mehr "Hitze" ab, sobald die Sonne drauf scheint. Da wird sich der Koi oder ein anderer Fisch mit Sicherheit nicht beschweren und gleich krank werden, wenn die Temperaturen um diesen Wert von <1°C  schwanken. Ihr pustet doch auch nicht das Frischwasser solange kalt, bis es die 6°C Teichwassertemperatur hat oder etwa doch?  

So und wie halte ich es mit meinen Koi? Die Tiere werden kalt überwintert, ohne Abdeckung und Heizung. Der Teich besitzt ausreichend Tiefe, sodass die Koi sich ganz in Ruhe ablegen können und auf wärmere Tage warten. Gefüttert wird bei der derzeitigen Witterung 1x pro Woche Sinkfutter. 
Da es bei uns im Ruhrpott doch eher milder zugeht und erst gegen Februar so richtig kalt werden kann (die letzten drei Winter waren ziemlich lau) bin ich da ganz entspannt. 
Sollte es zu einem starken Kälteeinbruch kommen, kann mit Folie abgedeckt werden, aber wozu wenn sich doch der Eisvogel als potentieller __ Moderlieschen-Fresser am Teich niederlässt? Der arme Kerl hätte dann keine Möglichkeit mehr zu fischen und das möchte ich nicht. 
Also wird es so belassen, der Filter läuft im Sparmodus, die Pumpe liegt natürlich nicht im tiefen Bereich sondern bei ca. 80cm, Belüfterplatte bleibt da wo sie ist und läuft 24/7 Sommer wie Winter.  

Bissl was zum Schmunzeln für Euch, lasst uns doch einfach gemütlich ein Plätzchen essen, Glühwein trinken und dem Schneegestöber da draußen von der warmen Couch aus  zugucken


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Dez. 2020)

Servus Hans-Christian,

bezüglich diesen Threads hier, habe ich mal meine Temperatur-Hefte rausgeholt. 
Ich notiere mir täglich 4-6 mal, den Stand der Temperatur und der Außentemperatur in einem Heft. 

Kann ich morgen gerne mal posten, wie es letzten Winter ausgeschaut hat, mit den Temperaturen bei mir im Teich - abgedeckt und isoliert. 

Grüße Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Dez. 2020)

So, dann wie gestern besprochen habe ich das Heft vom letzten Jahr mal abfotografiert..
Geht von Mitte Dezember bis Ende Januar.

Ich habe alles per Handy eingestellt, bitte die Bilder selbst drehen..


----------



## Biko (3. Dez. 2020)

Danke für den Bericht, Fabian! 
Offensichtlich funktioniert der Temperaturbereich 8-15 Grad bei dir wirklich gut. Gut zu wissen, denn vielerorts liest man Anderes! 
Du setzt das mit Abdeckung und Durchlaufheizung um, richtig?


----------



## DbSam (3. Dez. 2020)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Ich habe alles per Handy eingestellt, bitte die Bilder selbst drehen..


Schwierig zu lesen  


Na ja, Du hast ja auch eine besondere Konstellation:

Bis auf Kleinigkeiten fast komplett isolierter Teich
fast winddichte Abdeckung aus Doppelstegplatten
im Winterhalbjahr keine Sonne
handgesteuerte Heizung
Schade, dass man sich die jeweilige Zuheizung nicht entnehmen kann ...

VG Carsten

PS:
Warum verkaufst Du die Regelung und baust diese nicht ein?


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Dez. 2020)

Wie Carsten sagt, ist der Teich weitesgehend, sehr gut isoliert & dazu noch abgedeckt! 
Der Teich ist an der Hausheizung angeschlossen..

Genau, wir bekommen hinter dem Haus, relativ wenig Sonne ab.
Das wird sich nun noch weiter verschlechtern, da direkt neben uns gebaut wurde .. 

Es gibt in diesem Zeitraum, wo oben gepostet wurde per Foto, keine Zuheizung!
Wenn geheizt wäre, würde dies zeitlich dort stehen, mit dem Bericht Heizung AN oder AUS.. 

Die Steuerung wird deshalb verkauft, da alles reibungslos läuft.
Desweitern ist die Heizung nicht mehr wirklich oft aktiv - definitiv weniger als die letzten Jahre. 

Meine Mutter ist da meine automatische Steuerung, die kümmert sich um die wärme im Teich 
Ich gebe nur Hinweise und paar Infos. 

Falls die Steuerung jemand möchte, nur hier schreien


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Dez. 2020)

Was man bezüglich der Heizung noch sagen muss:
Der Einbau ist wieder mit zusätzlichen Kosten verbunden ..
Ein weiteres Bauteil, das zicken machen könnte .. 

So läuft aktuell alles reibungslos und Idiotensicher - kann eigentlich nichts kaputt gehen! 
Aktuell ist auch nicht soviel Zeit für die Koi, ob sich das demnächst ändert, schwer zu sagen.
Deswegen bin ich damit zufrieden und glücklich wenn alles reibungslos läuft!


----------



## Knipser (4. Dez. 2020)

Auf keinen Fall unter 5°
Ab 5,5° wird zu geheizt
Willi


----------



## Biko (5. Dez. 2020)

Für diejenigen, die 21 Minuten Zeit haben, ein recht spannender Beitrag zum Thema dieses Threads von Dr. Bretzinger:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdqrOnE77dI

Auch das Thema "wie gut sind Japan-Koi mit  Wildkarpfen vergleichbar" wird gleich zu Beginn angesprochen._


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Dez. 2020)

Hier mal die aktuelle Lage:


----------



## Biko (6. Dez. 2020)

Die Karpfen im Weiher nebenan sind auch bei 4-5 Grad Wassertemperatur noch aktiv. Mit Koifutter kann man ihnen zu jeder Jahreszeit eine Freude machen, sie kommen auch jetzt noch bettelnd zur Futterstelle ;-)
Meine Koi nehmen bei der gleichen Wassertemperatur nur noch vereinzelt das eine oder andere Kügelchen Sinkfutter, eigentlich frisst nur noch mein __ Sterlet Fredo.
   
(Bilder aufgenommen am 6.12.2020)


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Dez. 2020)

Sind ein paar schöne dabei .. 

Hätte auch gerne wieder einen komplett schwarzen im Teich.


----------



## axel120470 (6. Dez. 2020)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Hätte auch gerne wieder einen komplett schwarzen im Teich.


Kannst Dir welche bei mir holen. Eigener, schwarz gebliebener Koi Nachwuchs . Alter 2 Jahre und zwischen 15 und 20cm groß.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Biko (29. Dez. 2020)

Ich belebe diesen Thread hier mal wieder mit einer Beobachtung, die ich den ganzen Dezember gemacht habe:
Wie ihr wisst, bringe ich regelmäßig größere Mengen Frischwasser aus meinem Tiefbrunnen in den Teich ein. Im Sommer täglich ca 1.000l und nun auch im Winter zumindest jeden zweiten Tag 1.000l. Das Brunnenwasser hat bei mir ganzjährig 13 Grad Celsius und die 1.000l Frischwasser lassen die Teichtemperatur je nach Ausgangswert um bis zu 0,7 Grad schwanken.
Im Winter "heize" ich damit den Teich und konnte so bisher noch gänzlich auf meine eigentliche Teichheizung (die lediglich als "Frostschutz" ab 4 Grad gedacht ist) verzichten. Bisher konnte ich so recht konstant 5-7 Grad halten.
Im bisherigen Winter versammeln sich immer alle 10 Koi in der Nähe der Ausströmstelle, sobald das Brunnenwasser eingebracht wird und nehmen dort quasi eine warme Dusche. Das machen nur die Koi. Nicht die Orfen, Rotfedern und auch nicht die Shubbis.
Die Koi kommen also selbständig aus den kühleren Regionen des Teiches, um in der wärmeren Strömung zu baden.
Danach gibts immer ein paar Kügelchen Sinkfutter, dass gerne gefressen wird.
Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (3. Jan. 2021)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo Biko
> 
> Meine Koi sind welche die ich schön fand, die japanischen Namen dafür sind mir egal.
> Ich habe sie als klein gekauft und immer kalt überwintert. Einige sind schon über 30 Jahre alt, es kann also nicht ganz falsch sein bei mir.
> ...



Habe die Fragen / Antworten hierher verschoben.


----------



## Biko (3. Jan. 2021)

hier noch mein Text, auf den Geisy geantwortet hat:


Biko schrieb:


> Hallo Geisy,
> ich finde deine Werte interessant. Dein Wasser ist schon bei mäßigen Lufttemperaturen wirklich kalt. Wie entwickelt sich das weiter, wenn's im Jänner draußen mal zwei Wochen weit unter Null hat? Du lässt ja - wie ich auch - die Umwälzung laufen. Ich nehme an, da gehen auch die Wassertemperaturen gegen den Gefrierpunkt, oder?
> Das widerspricht irgendwie allem, was ich sonst so von aus meiner Sicht seriösen Quellen höre und lese. Als seriös betrachte ich Tierärzte, die sich auf Fische spezialisiert haben. Die empfehlen unisono Koi nicht unter 4 Grad überwintern zu lassen.
> Nun sehe ich aber deine sehr schöne und vor allem große Teichanlage und deinen tollen Besatz und anerkenne dich schon als sehr erfahrenen Teichbesitzer! Ich selbst habe 45 Jahre Erfahrung in der Süßwasseraquaristik und 8 Jahre Erfahrung als Teichbesitzer. Als Koihalter bin ich absoluter Neuling und gehe gerade in meinen ersten Winter mit den Koi. Deshalb versuche ich noch, für mich verwertbares Wissen und Erfahrungen zusammenzutragen.
> ...


----------



## Geisy (3. Jan. 2021)

Meine Koi sind im Winter auch je nach Wetterlage auf verschiedenen Höhen.


----------



## Biko (3. Jan. 2021)

Meine Koi sind allesamt "Eurokoi", die in Deutschlang in der selben Anlage (Iserlohn) gezüchtet wurden. Sollten also auch keine "Warmduscher" sein


----------



## Geisy (3. Jan. 2021)

Kritisch sehe ich auch bei den mit wärme verwöhnten Koi mal einen Heizungs- oder Stromausfall.
Wie war das mit Dorfkoi, ich kenn nur Dorfkinder und die sind meist auch nicht so schnell krank.


----------



## Biko (3. Jan. 2021)

Mein Tierarzt (Dr. Hochwartner) hat mir gegenüber gemeint, dass bei Temperaturen unter 4 Grad Organschäden bei den Koi nicht auszuschließen sind. Außerdem wären die Tiere geschwächter für das Frühjahr...


----------



## Knipser (3. Jan. 2021)

Bei 5,5° etwas zu geheizt, liegen sie alle bei mir auf dem Grund, von mir aus kann es jetzt -10° geben.    Gruß Willi


----------



## Geisy (3. Jan. 2021)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben das es mehrere Tage bei unter 2Grad war.
Der Teich sollte min. 1,5 bis 2m tief sein und am Grund genug Platz haben für die Fische.

Das ganze Leben ist gefährlich z.B. beim rauchen und beim trinken.
Selbst beim arbeiten unterliegt dein Körper einem Verschleiß. Machst du alles nicht mehr?

Normale Karpfen überleben es auch in den Dorftümpeln. Wie machen die das?
Da kontrolliert nicht mal jemand die Wasserwerte.


----------



## samorai (3. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Mein Tierarzt (Dr. Hochwartner) hat mir gegenüber gemeint, dass bei Temperaturen unter 4 Grad Organschäden bei den Koi nicht auszuschließen sind. Außerdem wären die Tiere geschwächter für das Frühjahr...



Hm, hast du mal nach gefragt?

Alle Karpfen Arten sind Wechsel Warm und auch __ Parasiten sind im Winter nicht aktiv.


----------



## Biko (3. Jan. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Hm, hast du mal nach gefragt?


ja, ganz konkret bei Dr. Hochwartner im persönlichen Gespräch und bei Dr. Lechleitner per Mail-Konsultation. Beide sagten unabhängig voneinander sinngemäß das selbe. Temperaturen unter 4 Grad können Organe (vor allem die Kiemen) schädigen und im Frühjahr die Wahrscheinlichkeit für EMS erhöhen.
In der Natur gibt es hier die natürliche Auslese (die ich bei meinen Hautieren nicht unbedingt will) und die allerwenigsten Karpfen werden älter als 10-12 Jahre...


----------



## troll20 (3. Jan. 2021)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat das was mit eingeschränkter Durchblutung zu tun.
Wie bei uns, wird auch beim Koi versucht das Überleben der inneren Organe zu erreichen. Leider sind die Kiemen äußeren Bereiche damit geopfert.
Und nicht mehr zu reparieren. Ist aber alles nur vom hören sagen ......


----------



## Geisy (4. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Biko

Sind dann meine 25Koi die über 20Jahre alt sind alle eine Ausnahme? 
Kann ich auch irgendwie nicht glauben und es gibt auch genug andere die nicht heizen.
Und 20cm Eisschicht mehrere Tage hatte ich auch schon auf dem Teich.
Ich denke die Koiärzte kommen meist nur zu Teichen mit teurem Besatz, also Warmduscher Koi.
Da sehen sie vermehrt andere Krankheitsbilder als bei Dorfkoi/Eurokoibesitzern.
Das irgendwann mal einer stirbt kommt an beheizten und unbeheizten Teichen vor.
Ich messe nichts und brauch dann auch nichts Zugeben, nicht heizen, nicht abdecken etc. und bin sehr Zufrieden so.
Hab mehr Geld in die größe vom Teich, also Platz für die Fische gesteckt, als in eine Filteranlage.
Das bei vielen Tieren auf engen Raum unter Profihaltungsbedingungen Krankheiten ausbrechen gibt es bei anderen Tieren auch.

Wir alle entscheiden mit unserem Kaufverhalten und der Haltung in welche Richtung der Koi geht.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Biko (4. Jan. 2021)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hab mehr Geld in die größe vom Teich, also Platz für die Fische gesteckt, als in eine Filteranlage.


sichtlich funktioniert diese Methode bei dir gut.
Aber nochmals meine Frage: Deine Umwälzung läuft ja umgedrosselt den ganzen Winter weiter. Hast du da mal Wassertemperatur während einer wirklichen Kälteperiode gemessen? Bei mir ging es Anfang Dezember schon unter 4 Grad, deshalb habe ich dann abgedeckt. Seither ist's im Wasser wieder wärmer.

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## troll20 (4. Jan. 2021)

Sorry Norbert, 
aber so genannte "Warmduscher" oder "Dorfkoi" gibt es nicht, meiner Meinung nach. Eher denke ich dass es sich aus einer Summe von Fehlern zusammen setzt, wenn Koi sterben müssen. In den meisten Fällen wird es eine Kombination von zu kalt = Eisschicht und fehlender Sauerstoff Versorgung sein. Dazu kommen dann noch Punkte wie Schlamm der Giftige Gase bildet, die nicht ausreichend entweichen können.oder Gewässer die zu flach sind. Ausfall von Luftpumpen usw.
Dann sind da noch die Fälle wo die Fische evtl aus dem Grund das sie auf einem Wochendgrundstück gehalten werden und dadurch schon an ungünstigen Haltungsbedingungen verenden. Die da wären: Becken zu klein, zu flach, am Wochenende gibt es Futter unter der Woche nicht, damit steigen am Wochenende die Nitrit Werte in ungeahnte Höhen, auf welche der Filter sich gar nicht so schnell einstellen kann.
Damit der vorgeschädigte Kiemen und auch innere Organe.
Nimmt man deinen Teich, der wie du schreibst irgend etwas um die 2° hat.
Jetzt wird er die gewiss nicht überall haben, hab in schlechter durchströmten Bereichen und in Bodennähe wird gewiss eine höhere herschen.
Dann hast du auf die Größe vom Teich gesehen relativ wenige Fische. Ich hab schon 1m³ Teiche gesehen mit 5 Koi und 20 Goldfische. Da kommen da Aussagen wie: das ging doch die letzten 10 Jahre gut mit dem Oase Schwammfilter und der 1K Pumpe. Und wenn Mal einer stirbt da holt man einen neuen. Aber wie man sieht vermehren die sich sogar, also muss es ihnen doch gut gehen.
Ich glaube ich könnte noch zig Faktoren von Halterfehlern finden aber die meisten kennst auch du. Aber man könnte ja eine Liste erstellen..... über Ursachen die zum Tot führen können. Und dann kann man daraus die Fehler filtern die u.a. für den Winter- oder Frühjahrs- Tot verantwortlich sind.
Ich bin dann erst einmal wieder Schneeschieben, Biba.


----------



## Geisy (4. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Troll

Deine Punkte sehe ich auch so bis auf die Warmduscher.
Wenn ich Berichte lese wo Koi warm innerhalb von 2 Jahren auf fast 80cm gezogen werden, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen das die empfindlicher sind.


----------



## Geisy (4. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Biko
Ich habe ein schwimmendes Thermometer an einer Stelle was in ca. 15cm tiefe mist. Ich schau nur selten drauf. Die Fische halten sich an verschiedenen Stellen in unterschiedlichen tiefen auf. Anscheinend die für sich besten. Wie die temparturen da sind kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Bei 50m³ Umwälzung glaube ich ist das Wasser gut vermischt mit wenig Unterschied.
Inwieweit mein Thermometer noch stimmt?


----------



## troll20 (4. Jan. 2021)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo Troll
> 
> Deine Punkte sehe ich auch so bis auf die Warmduscher.
> Wenn ich Berichte lese wo Koi warm innerhalb von 2 Jahren auf fast 80cm gezogen werden, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen das die empfindlicher sind.


Ja schön Norbert, das man auch unterschiedlicher Meinung sein kann und trotzdem sich normal austauschen kann.
Kein Gemecker und Gemotze
Einfach sachlich diskutieren 

Danke dafür.


----------



## samorai (4. Jan. 2021)

Hallo!
Ich habe in meinem 16 Jahren Teich mehr Koi durch Tumore oder Brauchwasser Sucht verloren als durch den Winter. Darunter waren Euro und Japaner Koi. 
Den einen der den Winter nicht geschafft hatt, habe ich erst im August gekauft und eingesetzt.
Für ihn war die Umstellung oder Einstellung auf fallende Temperaturen zu kurz.


----------



## Biko (4. Jan. 2021)

Geisy schrieb:


> Bei 50m³ Umwälzung glaube ich ist das Wasser gut vermischt mit wenig Unterschied.


da gibt es sicherlich kaum einen Temperaturunterschied in den einzelnen Wasserbereichen. Bei mir habe ich auch nur ein Funk-Thermometer im Filtervorlauf hängen und das zeigt die selbe Temperatur an, wie in 1,8m Tiefe (dort messe ich hin und wieder mittels versenkbarem Thermometer). 
Meine Koi sind bei den aktuell 5,7 Grad im Teich ein wenig unterwegs und wechseln immer wieder ihre Ruheplätze. Am liebsten sind sie im Bereich der Einströmung des 13 Grad warmen Brunnenwassers, wenn der (fast) tägliche Frischwasserzulauf kommt.  Dabei lasse ich etwa 1000l Tiefbrunnenwasser langsam über 2 Stunden verteilt in den Teich strömen.


----------



## Biko (4. Jan. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Einfach sachlich diskutieren


----------



## Geisy (4. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Biko

Ja, Koi lieben warmes Wasser,
aber starke Temperaturschwankungen sind meines Wissens für die Fische nicht gut.
Da würde ich mal messen was in dem Bereich wo dein Brunnenwasser einläuft passiert.


----------



## Biko (4. Jan. 2021)

Geisy schrieb:


> starke Temperaturschwankungen sind meines Wissens für die Fische nicht gut.


Ja darüber habe ich auch schon oft nachgedacht.
Aber die Temperaturschwankungen im Teich sind bei ca. 0,5 bis 0,7 Grad, während das Brunnenwasser zuläuft. Das wird kein Problem darstellen.
Dass die Koi in die Nähe der warmen Strömung aus dem Brunnen schwimmen, kann ich nicht beeinflussen, aber ich denke, dass sie nichts machen, was ihnen schadet. Im Teich sind immer wieder Zonen, in denen es es ein wenig kühler oder wärmer ist und da suchen sich die Koi auch jene Bereiche aus, in denen sie sich gerade am wohlsten fühlen. Denk nur an warme Flachwasserzonen im Sommer oder eisiges Oberflächenwasser im Winter.
Ist nur meine Vermutung, aber ich glaube, dass Temperaturzonen, die sich die  Koi selbst aussuchen, ihnen nicht schaden...
Aber ich werde morgen mal messen, wie warm/kalt es im Einströmungsbereich ist im Vergleich zum restlichen Teich.
Werde danach berichten.


----------



## Biko (5. Jan. 2021)

Hier der angekündigte Vergleich der Wassertemperaturen:
   
Bild 1 = Wassertemperatur am Teichgrund
Bild 2 = Wassertemperatur ca. 1 m vom Ausströmpunkt des Brunnenwassers (13 Grad) entfernt.

Ich habe extra zweimal das selbe Thermometer verwendet, damit die Werte direkt verglichen werden können.
Umwälzung auf ca. 15.000l/h, also alle 2h einmal.

Wer findet den Unterschied? 

PS: Das Funkthermometer im Filtervorlauf zeigt 6,4 Grad an.


----------



## Geisy (5. Jan. 2021)

Macht den Eindruck als ob das linke Bild 0.5Grad höher ist.


----------



## PeBo (5. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Wer findet den Unterschied?


Also ich kann nur einen Unterschied bei der Holzmaserung erkennen 

Nein, im Ernst, bei einem gepumptem und gut durchströmtem System sollte die Temperatur doch im wesentlichen im ganzen Teich gleich sein. Eine Schichtung im Wasser kann sich dann natürlich nicht einstellen.

In meinem Teich liegen halt die Koi seit Mitte November am Boden ab. Mein Temperaturfühler sitzt in 1 m Wassertiefe und zeichnet zur Zeit auch ungewöhnlich tiefe Temperaturen auf. Bei mir ist Filterung und Pumpe aus, aber ein neuer Eisfreihalter ist installiert. Diesen habe ich auch im Verdacht, dass er Verursacher für diese Temperaturen ist. Er ist an der gegenüberliegenden Seite wie der Temperaturfühler installiert und ich vermute, dass das aufsteigende Wasser beim Eisfreihalter auf der anderen Seite kaltes Wasser nach unten zieht. Das werde ich in Kürze mal testen, ob eine Standortveränderung etwas bringt.
Zur Zeit messe ich nur eine Wassertemperatur von 3,3°C — in den letzten beiden Jahren lag die Tiefsttemperatur im Wasser bei 3,8°C. 
Ich hoffe dass am Grund des Teichs bei den Koi nach wie vor circa 4°C herrschen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (5. Jan. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> vermute, dass das aufsteigende Wasser beim Eisfreihalter auf der anderen Seite kaltes Wasser nach unten zieht.


Das kann durchaus sein! Ähnlich verhält es sich ja auch bei den Luftsprudlern, die zur Eisfreihaltung eingesetzt werden. Vielleicht hilft ein anderer Standort.



Geisy schrieb:


> Macht den Eindruck als ob das linke Bild 0.5Grad höher ist.


mit viel gutem Willen könnte man das so deuten. Jedenfalls bin ich beruhigt, dass die Koi da keine allzu drastischen Temperaturschwankungen durchmachen, wenn sie warmduschen 

Leider gibt's bei mir heute eine traurige Nachricht: habe gerade meinen einjährigen Shusui aus dem Teich gefischt. Lag tot unter der Abdeckung  Mein erster toter Koi! 
Habe ihn genau untersucht. Keine Verletzungen, schön gefärbte Kiemen, gut konditioniert, nicht aufgebläht, Bauch innen unauffällig und auch mikroskopisch keine __ Parasiten gefunden. Lediglich direkt am After eine winzige Rötung.  Gestern ist er noch unauffällig durch den Teich geschwommen. Er ist im heurigen Sommer bei mir im Teich von 15 auf 25cm prächtig gewachsen.
Habe natürlich alle anderen Koi gleich genauer inspiziert und finde keine Anzeichen, dass etwas nicht passen würde. Wasserwerte sind laut Tröpfchentest auch in Ordnung. O2-Sättigung kann ich nicht messen, aber alle anderen Fische zeigen eine ruhige Atmung und schnappen nicht an der Oberfläche. Außerdem läuft 24/7 der Sprudler unterm __ Hel-X.
Bin etwas ratlos...


----------



## PeBo (5. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Mein erster toter Koi!



Oh, tut mir leid Hans-Christian. Aber wir haben nicht alles in der Hand.



Biko schrieb:


> Ähnlich verhält es sich ja auch bei den Luftsprudlern, die zur Eisfreihaltung eingesetzt werden.



Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, das ist ein Eisfreihalter mit Luftsprudler ca. 20cm darunter.




Biko schrieb:


> wenn sie warmduschen



Der war gut 

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (5. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Mein erster toter Koi!


Oh, daß tut mir leid, so sollte das neue Jahr auf keinen Fall Starten.
Du belüftest nur dein Helix oder auch den Teich?
Wo steht die Belüftet Pumpe?


----------



## samorai (5. Jan. 2021)

Mir tut es auch Leid, Hans.
Hast du gefüttert?
Das könnte ein Grund sein.

Ich denke das 13° warme Brunnen Wasser wird direkt in deinem Teich gelassen und die Koi fühlen das wärmere Wasser und stehen davor.
Durch den Wärme Schub animiert fressen sie auch, dann kühlen sich die Wasser Temperaturen wieder ab und eine Verdauung wird schwer für die Fische.
Eventuell bringt es mehr das Brunnen Wasser erst durch die Filter zu speisen. 
So jedenfalls meine Vermutung.


----------



## Geisy (5. Jan. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Durch den Wärme Schub animiert fressen sie auch, dann kühlen sich die Wasser Temperaturen wieder ab und eine Verdauung wird schwer für die Fische.


Sowas könnte ich mir auch vorstellen egal wo die das Fressen dann her bekommen. 

Aber Biko hat kaum Temp. unterschiede. Er hat doch heute genau das gemessen.


----------



## Biko (5. Jan. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Du belüftest nur dein Helix oder auch den Teich?


Ich belüfte nur das __ Hel-X. Allerdings ist das die letzte Stufe meiner Filteranlage und das gesprudelte Wasser fließt unmittelbar danach über 3 Stück HT110 auf kurzem Weg (60cm)  zurück in den Teich. Direkt am Rücklauf kann man die Blubberblasen noch sehr deutlich erkennen. Bei 15.000l Durchfluss pro Stunde kommt da sicherlich mehr Luft rein, als über jeden normalen Sprudelstein. So vermute ich das zumindest.



samorai schrieb:


> Durch den Wärme Schub animiert fressen sie auch, dann kühlen sich die Wasser Temperaturen wieder ab und eine Verdauung wird schwer für die Fische.


ja, ich füttere derzeit noch hin und wieder. Deiner Vermutung klingt schon logisch, aber ich habe erst heute auf Anregung von Geisy die Wassertemperatur im Ausströmbereich des Brunnenwassers getestet und dort war es  - wenn überhaupt - grad mal 0,5 Grad wärmer...
Aber deine Idee, das Brunnenwasser über den Filter einlaufen zu lassen, klingt gut! Werde das so umsetzen.


----------



## Biko (5. Jan. 2021)

Geisy schrieb:


> Aber Biko hat kaum Temp. unterschiede. Er hat doch heute genau das gemessen.


da haben wir jetzt gleichzeitig geantwortet. Genau: es sind kaum messbare Temperaturunterschiede


----------



## samorai (5. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Aber deine Idee, das Brunnenwasser über den Filter einlaufen zu lassen, klingt gut! Werde das so umsetzen.



Aber nur bis die Backies anfangen zu arbeiten, über 14° kann es kontra produktiv werden.
Die Bakterien wollen dann kein "Frischwasser", sie wollen / sollen aufbereiteten.


----------



## Geisy (5. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Ron

Der Brunnenwasseranteil liegt bei 3% der Umwälzung und das 2Std am Tag. Ich denke das macht auch wenn es wärmer ist nichts.


----------



## troll20 (5. Jan. 2021)

Ich zitiere mich ungern.


troll20 schrieb:


> Wo steht die Belüftet Pumpe?


----------



## Geisy (5. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Ich belüfte nur das __ Hel-X. Allerdings ist das die letzte Stufe meiner Filteranlage und das gesprudelte Wasser fließt unmittelbar danach über 3 Stück HT110 auf kurzem Weg (60cm) zurück in den Teich. Direkt am Rücklauf kann man die Blubberblasen noch sehr deutlich erkennen


Du veränderst damit den Gashaushalt im Wasser und spülst es so in den Teich.
Würde ich so nicht machen. Entweder Helix ruhend und regelmässig abreinigen oder das Helix mit einer normalen Pumpe in Bewegung bringen. 

Gruß Norbert


----------



## samorai (5. Jan. 2021)

Geisy schrieb:


> Ich denke das macht auch wenn es wärmer ist nichts.



Ich denke schon, natürlich weiß ich nicht wie der Zulauf geführt wird Rohr /Schlauch gedaemt / ungedaemmt.
Viele Schläuche liegen auf der Erde oder feste Verbindungen sind unter der Erde, dann kommt natürlich die Erdtemperatur dazu.
Das ist nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Biko (5. Jan. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich ungern.


Habe deine Frage erst jetzt richtig verstanden. Die Pumpe steht im Filterhaus auf einem Regal und saugt dort saubere vorgewärmte Luft. Habe mir auch schon überlegt, ob da was reinkommt, kann das aber ausschließen.


----------



## Biko (5. Jan. 2021)

Geisy schrieb:


> Du veränderst damit den Gashaushalt im Wasser und spülst es so in den Teich.
> Würde ich so nicht machen. Entweder Helix ruhend und regelmässig abreinigen oder das Helix mit einer normalen Pumpe in Bewegung bringen.


Das __ Hel-X wird bei mir in der Bio-Kammer von unten über einen Membranbelüftungsteller (Durchmesser 43cm) mit 60l/min belüftet und dadurch bewegt. Das ist auch werkseitig vom Filrterhersteller (DVS) so vorgesehen. Wieso soll das falsch sein?



samorai schrieb:


> Viele Schläuche liegen auf der Erde oder feste Verbindungen sind unter der Erde, dann kommt natürlich die Erdtemperatur dazu.


Mein Filterhaus steht direkt am (Hoch-)Teich.  Alle Schläuche und Rohre gehen direkt aus dem Wasser ins Filterhaus ohne jemals Erde zu berühren oder Bodenkontakt zu haben.
Ich würde nun nur im Winter den Brunnenzulauf einfach direkt an die Ansaugen vom Skimmer hängen, um Rons Vorschlag umzusetzen. In den wärmeren Monaten läuft das Brunnenwasser immer über einen kleinen Springbrunnen zu (die fette Goldfischfigur am Teichrand auf meinen Fotos).

Prinzipiell denke ich, dass mein System ganz gut aufgesetzt ist und hoffe mal, dass der eine Verlust heute einfach "höhere Gewalt" war. Die nächsten Tage werden es zeigen...


----------



## Geisy (5. Jan. 2021)

Biko, such mal nach CO2 austreiben. 
Sowas wird in den Foren immer erzählt.


----------



## Biko (5. Jan. 2021)

Geisy schrieb:


> such mal nach CO2 austreiben.


Ich kenne das Thema aus der Aquaristik und da speziell bei Aquascapern, die CO2 zur Pflanzendüngung benötigen. Dort sind Sprudelsteine unerwünscht. 
Auch der Zusammenhang CO2 und KH bzw. PH ist mir klar.  Dennoch erachte ich das bei meinem Teich nicht als dramatisch.
Gegenfrage: treiben deine Luftheber nicht ebenso CO2 aus? 

ich denke in Teichen mit Fischbestand (speziell Koi) ist O2 Anreicherung das wesentliche Thema.


----------



## troll20 (5. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Habe mir auch schon überlegt, ob da was reinkommt, kann das aber ausschließen.


Habe da eher in die andere Richtung gedacht.
Also das da zu wenig O2 rein kommt und du dadurch mehr CO2 ins Wasser drückst.
Aber so dicht wird deine Hütte bestimmt nicht sein. Und du hast ja die letzten Tage auch öfter nach den Tieren sowie dem Filter geschaut.
Also wären meine Gedanken wohl eher in der falschen Richtung und ich drücke dir die Daumen dass keiner weiter stirbt.
Was dann noch ein Gedanke wäre ist das evtl ein verendetes Tier wie Rate oder Vogel irgendwo gammelt


----------



## Geisy (5. Jan. 2021)

Der Unterschied ist das ich mit dem geblubberten Wasser in den Filter schiebe und du in den Teich.


----------



## samorai (5. Jan. 2021)

Ich würde sagen, da die CO2 Ausatmung bei Koi in den Winter Monaten doch stark reduziert ist wegen abliegen und so weiter, ist der O2 Haushalt wesentlich stärker zu betrachten. 
Ich schließe das auf Grund  meiner Erfahrung.
Immer wieder habe ich tote __ Frösche im Frühjahr oder während der Winter Periode zu beklagen.
Deswegen habe ich diesen Winter mal den Luftaustausch an Ort und Stelle belassen, nur etwas gedrosselt.
Ich habe auch mal den O2 Wert gemessen 103 Prozent, das sieht im Sommer ganz anders aus , da liegt er bei ca 79 Prozent.
Obwohl eine /zwei Beluefterpumpen zu gange sind.


----------



## Geisy (6. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Biko

Ich wusste nicht das dir der Zusammenhang von Luft geblubber und CO2 und PH Veränderungen klar war, da du dieses Wasser direkt in den Teich pumpst.

Hab nun 2 Fragen zur sachlichen Diskussion.
1. Macht das den Fischen in der Winterruhe nichts?
2. Wo seht ihr den Vorteil vom bewegten Helix?

Hier meine Sichtweise dazu.
Zu 1. Ich pumpe mit dem LH in den Filter da sich der Gashaushalt durch Bewegung des Wassers wieder angleicht und ich so schon eine längere bewegte Strecke bis zum Teich habe.

Zu 2. Es gab mal einen Link einer Uni wo festgestellt wurde das ruhendes Helix sogar bessere Abbauleistungen hat. Man muss nur aufpassen das es sich nicht zu setzt.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## troll20 (6. Jan. 2021)

Moin Norbert @Geisy 

Ich glaube hier fehlen noch einige Informationen zu @Biko seinem Teich.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist seine Filterung Teich - Trommler - Pumpen - Bio (belüftet) - zurück in den Teich. Da er 12Volt Pumpen nutzt kann es auch ein gepumptes System gewesen sein, aber da wird er uns bestimmt noch aufklären.
Nun zu dem eigentlichen Punkt meines Threads:
Ich sehe da nicht wirklich einen Unterschied, ob ich nun die Bio belüfte und das Wasser gleich danach in den Teich zurück schicke oder ob man wie du die Belüftung gleichzeitig mit der Umwälzung verbindet. Bei dir Gast zwar alles im Filter bzw im Filtergraben aus, dafür denk ich benutzt Biko weniger Luft und der Rest Gast dann beim einlaufen in den Teich aus. Aber auch zur Größe der Belüftung und auch deren Tiefe kann uns Biko ja noch aufklären.
Bis dahin setze ich mich mal auf die Banke, hab sie gerade trocken geföhnt dann gibt es gleich das 3. Frühstück


----------



## AuroraKoi (6. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Hallo Koibesitzer!
> (Bemerkung: Ich habe diesen Beitrag ursprünglich in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, dort aber - weil nicht passend - nur eine Antwort erhalten. Deshalb jetzt hier in einem eigenen Thema.)
> 
> Was sind denn erfahrungsgemäß so eure bevorzugten Überwinterungstemperaturen?
> ...


----------



## AuroraKoi (6. Jan. 2021)

Wir haben einen relativ kleinen Teich, der auch in den letzten Jahren gelegentlich zugefroren ist. Mein Mann hatte, wenn das Eis tragfähig ist, etwas Wasser abgezapft. Somit war unterm Eis eine isolierende Luftschicht. Wir hatten bisher nie Probleme. 

LG


----------



## Biko (6. Jan. 2021)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hab nun 2 Fragen zur sachlichen Diskussion.
> 1. Macht das den Fischen in der Winterruhe nichts?
> 2. Wo seht ihr den Vorteil vom bewegten Helix?



ad1) ich sehe keinen Grund warum es die Winterruhe mehr stören sollte als ein Blubberstein oder eine normale Einströmung. Ja es blubbert und ja es ergibt sich eine leichte Strömung. Ob das die Ruhe stört, vermag ich nicht zu sagen, aber es beschränkt sich ja auf eine kleine Stelle am Teich.
ad2) ich habe dazu die Herstellerangabe herangezogen. In einem früheren Thread habe ich hierzu mal den Link eingestellt. Diese bescheinigt bewegtem __ Hel-X eine größere biologische Kapazität. Auch gelangt O2 direkt zu den Bakterien wo es benötigt wird. In jedem Fall ist es wartungsärmer und ich habe technisch keine Möglichkeit, zu spülen.
Meiner Ansicht nach ist in einem Teich mit hohem Fischbesatz auch das Theama der O2 Anreicherung wichtiger, als jenes der CO2 Austreibung. Aber das kann ich nicht belegen, ist also nur meine Vermutung. 

Ich habe ein gepumptes __ Filtersystem: 2 x 12V Pumpen am Boden und am Skimmer, danach Vorfluter mit Amalgam UVC und Heizoption, danach Trommler, danach 150l bewegtes 13er Hel-X von unten belüftet mit 60l/h mittels Diffusionsteller. Von dort mittels Überlauf über 3X HT 110 zurück in den Teich. Derzeit (Winter) habe ich einen Ausgang geschlossen, weil nur gedrosselte Umwälzung. 
Da ich meine Filteranlage erst später aufgerüstet habe, kam/kommt nur ein gepumptes System in Frage, alles andere wäre ein Komplettumbau, den ich ausschließen möchte. 

Muss auch noch dazu sagen, dass mein Einspeisungswasser sehr hart ist und somit PH bei mir immer gut gepuffert ist. PH liegt bei mir immer zwischen 7,0 (morgens) und 8,0 (abends).


----------



## Biko (6. Jan. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Was dann noch ein Gedanke wäre ist das evtl ein verendetes Tier wie Rate oder Vogel irgendwo gammelt


Habe nochmal alles vorsichtig inspiziert. Alles sauber.
Aber hier zeigt sich ein deutlicher Nachteil der Winterabdeckung mittels Folie: man hat nurmehr sehr eingeschränkt Sichtkontrolle.


----------



## Biko (6. Jan. 2021)

Würde man einen zu niedrigen CO2 Wert im Wasser nicht auch durch häufiges Scheuern der Koi erkennen? Zu wenig CO2 führt ja zu zu hohem PH sowohl im Wasser als auch im Blut der Koi und somit zu Kiemenreizung (Ammonium Abatmung  und darauffolgenden erhöhtem Ammoniak). Somit könnte man schon aufgrund des Verhaltens der Koi auf zu viel CO2 Austrieb schließen.


----------



## der_odo (6. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Muss auch noch dazu sagen, dass mein Einspeisungswasser sehr hart ist und somit PH bei mir immer gut gepuffert ist. PH liegt bei mir immer zwischen 7,0 (morgens) und 8,0 (abends).



pH Sprünge von 1 an einem Tag? Finde ich schon ziemlich heftig. Veränderst du nachts etwas im System oder warum schwanken die Werte so stark?



Biko schrieb:


> Würde man einen zu niedrigen CO2 Wert im Wasser nicht auch durch häufiges Scheuern der Koi erkennen? Zu wenig CO2 führt ja zu zu hohem PH sowohl im Wasser als auch im Blut der Koi und somit zu Kiemenreizung (Ammonium Abatmung  und darauffolgenden erhöhtem Ammoniak). Somit könnte man schon aufgrund des Verhaltens der Koi auf zu viel CO2 Austrieb schließen.



Aber nicht im Winter, da ist ein hoher pH Wert nicht so schlimm, da nur wenig Ammoniak durch die Kiemen abgegeben wird. pH 8 ist selbst bei ordentlicher Fütterung im Sommer noch nicht kritisch...


----------



## samorai (6. Jan. 2021)

der_odo schrieb:


> pH Sprünge von 1 an einem Tag? Finde ich schon ziemlich heftig.



Das finde ich auch, dann ist wohl die gute Abbau Leistung doch nicht so gut.

Das stagnierende __ Hel-x wird auch mit Luft versorgt aber es blubbert nur sanft.
Allerdings kenne ich es auch so das stagnierendes Hel-x eine bessere Abbau Leistung hat.
Reinigung ist nicht schwer, entweder mit Teich Wasser und Tauch Pumpe oder etwas umrühren.
Du hast doch einen TF da wird es nicht so schnell verdecken. 

Noch etwas zum Totem Subjekt im Winter. 
Da die Bakterien im Winter sehr inaktiv sind braucht man keine große Angst vor Zersetzungs Prozesse haben, falls man es nicht gleich bemerkt.


----------



## Biko (6. Jan. 2021)

der_odo schrieb:


> pH Sprünge von 1 an einem Tag?


pH Schwankungen im Tagesverlauf sind ganz normal und weisen auf ein gut funktionierendes Gewässer hin. Probier selbst mal eine Messung in der Früh kurz vor Sonnenaufgang und eine zweite abends. Die genannten Werte waren jedoch als max/min Werte gemeint und nicht zwangsläufig innerhalb eines Tages. Im Sommer schwanken die Werte natürlich stärker als jetzt im Winter, wo sie tendenziell geringfügig höher sind.



der_odo schrieb:


> Aber nicht im Winter, da ist ein hoher pH Wert nicht so schlimm, da nur wenig Ammoniak durch die Kiemen abgegeben wird. pH 8 ist selbst bei ordentlicher Fütterung im Sommer noch nicht kritisch...


da hast du vermutlich recht!



samorai schrieb:


> Reinigung ist nicht schwer, entweder mit Teich Wasser und Tauch Pumpe oder etwas umrühren.


stimmt schon, aber immer wieder die Tauchpumpe in den Pot reinhalten, umrühren und abpumpen ist nicht so mein Ding . Dazu noch die Rückläufe absperren, damit die Soße nicht in den Teich fließt... Deshalb sagte ich ja "wartungsarm" 



samorai schrieb:


> Allerdings kenne ich es auch so das stagnierendes __ Hel-x eine bessere Abbau Leistung hat.


ich habe dazu schon so viele konträre Meinungen gelesen und gehört und denke, dass es - wie immer - von der jeweiligen Teichsituation abhängt (dazu gibt es auch hier schon einige Threads).  Auf der Website von HEL-X Biocarriers wird im Zusammenhang mit der Wasseraufbereitung dezidiert die moving bed Variante beschrieben. Ich kenne auch bei großen Kläranlagen nur bewegte Systeme. 
In meinem Fall ist es auch eine Platzfrage. Ich habe bei mir aufgrund der Hanglage nicht unbegrenzt Platz um mehrere IBCs aufzustellen und diese dann vielleicht auch noch winterfest einzuhausen. 

Ich denke man kann dazu sagen, was man immer wieder hört: Jeder Teich ist anders.


----------



## der_odo (6. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> pH Schwankungen im Tagesverlauf sind ganz normal und weisen auf ein gut funktionierendes Gewässer hin. Probier selbst mal eine Messung in der Früh kurz vor Sonnenaufgang und eine zweite abends. Die genannten Werte waren jedoch als max/min Werte gemeint und nicht zwangsläufig innerhalb eines Tages. Im Sommer schwanken die Werte natürlich stärker als jetzt im Winter, wo sie tendenziell geringfügig höher sind.
> 
> 
> da hast du vermutlich recht!
> ...


Ach so.
Es las sich so, dass du täglich binnen 12-16 Stunden pH Schwankungen von 1 hast...
Kleine Schwankungen über Nacht hab ich auch, im Sommer wird bei mir regelmäßig der Abendwert mit dem Morgenwert verglichen. Nicht nur pH, O2 Nitrit,... natürlich auch.

Bei bewegtem Material bin ich bei dir. Wenn der Ammonium- und Nitrit- Verlauf passt, würde ich auch aus Bequemlichkeit das Material bewegt lassen.


----------



## Geisy (6. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> damit die Soße nicht in den Teich fließt... Deshalb sagte ich ja "wartungsarm"



Wo geht die Soße die sich bei ruhenden Helix bildet denn bei bewegten Helix hin?
Das sind doch die Teilchen die der TF durch läßt und absterbende Bakis und du hast sie bei beiden Versionen im Teich.

Das bewegte Helix zerreibt die Teilchen immer feiner so das es für den TF schwieriger wird.
Das beschreibt auch MK in einem Blog.


----------



## samorai (6. Jan. 2021)

Ich muss mich da Norbert anschließen.
Versuch macht Klug. 
Und wenn das schwebende __ Hel-x verstopfen sollte, so geht es Hoestens unter, weil eine Gewichtszunahme statt findet, dann ist es einfach nur raus aus dem Abbau System.


----------



## Biko (6. Jan. 2021)

Geisy schrieb:


> Das bewegte Helix zerreibt die Teilchen immer feiner so das es für den TF schwieriger wird.


Ich bin ganz bei dir, wenn du sagst, dass ein TF nicht die feinste mögliche Filterung darstellt. Ruhende Bereiche, in denen Partikel sedimentieren können, sind sicher noch besser. Lass das schmutzigste Wasser ein paar Tage ruhig stehen und der Dreck sinkt ab und das Wasser wird klar. Das betrifft alle nicht wasserlöslichen Teile.
Aber: Ich glaube nicht, dass sich nicht wasserlösliche organische Rückstände ständig weiter verkleinern lassen, bis sie nicht mehr vom TF entfernt werden können. Meiner Erfahrung nach sinken sie ab und agglomerieren oder aber sie werden von Mikroorganismen zersetzt. Die agglomerierten Teilchen können dann wieder vom TF abgeschieden werden. 
Ich sehe das regelmäßig beim Reinigen meiner Aquarienfilter: Die Biomasse, die sich am Filerboden oder in den Biocarriern sammelt ist so agglomeriert, dass sie ein TF mit Leichtigkeit ausfiltern könnte.

Soweit meine Erfahrung. 

Das ist ja das Spannende an unseren Teichsystemen: verschiedene Modelle funktionieren! Ein gut funktionierendes System würde ich deshalb auch niemals ändern!


----------



## Geisy (7. Jan. 2021)

Ich möchte auch nicht das du was änderst wollte nur im allgemeinen drauf Hinweisen das Luftblubber den Gashaushalt ändert was dann den PH Wert und CO2Wert ändert.
Umso mehr blubber umso stärker der Effekt.
Wie weit der Wert dann vom Optimum für Fische weg ist kann ich nicht sagen.

Daher der zweite Hinweis. 
Wenn die Fische Probleme bekommen könnte man das bewegte Helix abstellen, da ich eher Nachteile dabei sehe. Meine Meinung.
Bei einem TF davor kommt doch auch kaum was beim Helix an.
Ich meine gelesen zu haben das Leute mit TF und ruhenden Helix alle halbe Jahr mal nach gucken, bin mir da aber nicht sicher.

Das sollten auch allgemeine sachliche Hinweise sein und nichts gegen Biko.

P.S. durch Bewegung des Wassers wird der Gashaushalt wieder normalisiert.


----------



## Biko (7. Jan. 2021)

Geisy schrieb:


> Das sollten auch allgemeine sachliche Hinweise sein und nichts gegen Biko.


so habe ich es auch verstanden. 

Ich denke in diesem Thread werden einige wichtige Zusammenhänge beschrieben und diskutiert. Da kann jeder was draus lernen und sich das mitnehmen, was möglicherweise für seinen Teich passt.


----------



## Geisy (7. Jan. 2021)

Auch Blubber Eisfreihalter haben ihre Wirkung auf PH und CO2 und zusätzlich noch die Vermischung der Temparturschichtung im Teich oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## der_odo (7. Jan. 2021)

Naja, für Eisfreihaltung nimmste ja keine hi blow sondern eher eine V10 oder V20, da sollte nix großartig passieren.
Bei ausgeschaltetem Filter + Wassertiefe des Ausströmers hast du dann auch keine Durchmischung bei 1,50 cm Tiefe. Durch Flossenschläge bei noch aktiven Fischen wäre die Durchmischung größer.

Wobei ich mir bei 1,50, 1,80 oder gar 2m nicht vorstellen kann, dass man Schichten mit bis zu 5 Grad hinbekommt, wenn die Decke zugefrohren ist...


----------



## PeBo (7. Jan. 2021)

Geisy schrieb:


> Auch Blubber Eisfreihalter haben ihre Wirkung auf PH und CO2 und zusätzlich noch die Vermischung der Temparturschichtung im Teich oder wie seht ihr das?



An meinem Teich habe ich den Eisfreihalter erneuert und auch an eine andere Stelle montiert, wie bei dem alten Eisfreihalter. Mein Temperaturfühler liegt in 1 m Tiefe genau gegenüber von dem neuen Eisfreihalter. Jetzt konnte ich tatsächlich beobachten, dass die Temperatur nach unten ging, sobald der Blubberstein in Betrieb war.
Seit Dienstagabend habe ich den Kompressor abgeschaltet und seitdem geht die Temperatur langsam wieder nach oben:
  

Da meine Koi an einer anderen Stelle in circa 1,5 m Tiefe abliegen, habe ich die Hoffnung, dass dort die Temperaturschwankung nicht fühlbar war.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (7. Jan. 2021)

Peter, danke für diese aufschlussreiche Doku! Das bestätigt Geisys Posting.


----------



## troll20 (7. Jan. 2021)

der_odo schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir bei 1,50, 1,80 oder gar 2m nicht vorstellen kann, dass man Schichten mit bis zu 5 Grad hinbekommt, wenn die Decke zugefrohren ist...


Kommt auf das Umfeld bzw die Bauweise deines Teiche an.
Bei mir waren in 1,4 m tiefe (nur Lehmboden also trocken, Vlies und Folie) und ca. 40cm Eisdicke immer noch 6°C am Boden. Umwälzung aus. Nur einen kleinen Aquarium- Belüftet Set mit Styrodur Schwimmkörper.
Aber das ist zum Glück schon einige Jahre her.


----------



## samorai (7. Jan. 2021)

Ist ja interessant René. 
Ich musste mich erst einmal im Netz schlau machen. 
Dann habe ich Null Chance.
Oberste Schicht Sand dann folgt Bau Sand und dann eine Mergel Schicht wo ein Boschhammer angebracht ist um sie zu durch stoßen.
Aber zum Glück hat diese Schicht nicht den Teichbau behindert weil sie nochmal 1m tiefer liegt wie der Teich 1,3m.


----------



## der_odo (7. Jan. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Umfeld bzw die Bauweise deines Teiche an.
> Bei mir waren in 1,4 m tiefe (nur Lehmboden also trocken, Vlies und Folie) und ca. 40cm Eisdicke immer noch 6°C am Boden. Umwälzung aus. Nur einen kleinen Aquarium- Belüftet Set mit Styrodur Schwimmkörper.
> Aber das ist zum Glück schon einige Jahre her.



40cm Eis bei 140cm Tiefe macht 100cm bei 6 Grad Unterschied eine Temperaturschichtung von 1 Grad alle 17cm, schwer vorstellbar. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dein damaliges Temometer total falsch gemessen hatte...

Ich hatte im 1. Jahr auch nicht abgedeckt, eine hauchdünne Eisschicht auf dem Teich und unten in 1,5m Tiefe hatte ich 1,5 Grad gemessen. Teichwand ist unisoliert, Erdschicht ist ebenfalls reiner Lehm. Zum Glück hatten es meine 1. Koi unbeschadet überstanden.


----------



## troll20 (7. Jan. 2021)

Naja, das Thermometer tut's immer noch. Ist halt ein gutes analoges, dafür geeichtes.
Also werden die Werte schon stimmen.


----------



## der_odo (7. Jan. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> An meinem Teich habe ich den Eisfreihalter erneuert und auch an eine andere Stelle montiert, wie bei dem alten Eisfreihalter. Mein Temperaturfühler liegt in 1 m Tiefe genau gegenüber von dem neuen Eisfreihalter. Jetzt konnte ich tatsächlich beobachten, dass die Temperatur nach unten ging, sobald der Blubberstein in Betrieb war.
> Seit Dienstagabend habe ich den Kompressor abgeschaltet und seitdem geht die Temperatur langsam wieder nach oben:
> Anhang anzeigen 221101
> 
> ...


Interessante Beobachtung.
Wie tief hing der Eisfreihalter? Welche Leistung hat die Pumpe? Wie weit ist die Temp. Messung von dem Ausströmstein entfernt?


----------



## PeBo (7. Jan. 2021)

der_odo schrieb:


> Interessante Beobachtung.
> Wie tief hing der Eisfreihalter? Welche Leistung hat die Pumpe? Wie weit ist die Temp. Messung von dem Ausströmstein entfernt?



Hallo Christian, die Belüfterkugel hängt circa 20 cm unter dem Eisfreihalter/Wasserspiegel und ist über einen 25 Meter langen Luftschlauch transparent 4/6 mm mit einer kleinen OSAGA regelbaren Luftpumpe MK-9501 mit nur 3 Watt verbunden. Den Abstand zum Temperaturfühler würde ich mal so auf 3,5 m schätzen.

Obwohl es draußen jetzt wieder kälter geworden ist, steigt die Wassertemperatur jetzt kontinuierlich an. Hier mal die letzten 24 Stunden bis jetzt:
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (8. Jan. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> ist über einen 25 Meter langen Luftschlauch transparent 4/6 mm mit einer kleinen OSAGA regelbaren Luftpumpe MK-9501 mit nur 3 Watt verbunden.


Warum ist der Luftschlauch denn so lange? Saugst du warme Luft im Haus an?


----------



## PeBo (8. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Warum ist der Luftschlauch denn so lange? Saugst du warme Luft im Haus an?


Hallo Hans-Christian. 
Nein, aber mein Filterunterstand ist einige Meter vom Teich entfernt und dort ist die Luftpumpe vor Feuchtigkeit geschützt. Außerdem habe ich den Luftschlauch über meine Abspannung geführt, an der im Sommer das Sonnensegel befestigt ist. Hier mal ein Bild von heute Vormittag:






Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (8. Jan. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Eventuell bringt es mehr das Brunnen Wasser erst durch die Filter zu speisen.


Ich habe den Zulauf des Brunnenwassers jetzt mal direkt zur Skimmer-Ansaugung gelegt. Dadurch wird es weitestgehend zuerst eingesaugt und durch den Filter geleitet. Da mein Temepraturfühler im Filter in der Vorlaufkammer sitzt, sieht die Temperaturkurve nun so aus: 

Das wärmere Brunnenwasser (1.000l/h)mischt sich im Filter gut mit dem Teichwasser (15.000l/h) und fließt erst dann zurück in den Teich. Im Filter wird's dadurch kurzzeitig wohlig warm bei 7 Grad 

Im Teich gesamt gesehen wird es um 0,6 Grad wärmer.


----------



## DbSam (8. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Da mein Temepraturfühler im Filter in der Vorlaufkammer sitzt, sieht die Temperaturkurve nun so aus:


So kenne ich das auch ...  
Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass die Zulaufmenge aller 15 Minuten je nach Teichtemperatur zwischen 40 und 120 Litern liegt, wenn diese Art der "Teichheizung" aktiviert ist. 
Somit ist diese Temperaturspitze nur kurz und das Teichwasser wird je nach Außentemperatur auf dem Temperaturniveau gehalten, bzw. nur langsam angehoben.
In der Aufzeichnung sieht man diese kurze Spitze aber nicht, da ich nur den Mittelwert der letzten Stunde aufzeichnen lasse.


VG Carsten


----------



## Biko (8. Jan. 2021)

Spannend ist auch die blaue Linie in der Grafik. Sie zeigt die Temperatur im Filterhaus und da sieht man, wie das Wasser im Filter und in den Rohren das Häuschen wärmt: Sie steigt parallel mit der Wassertemperatur im Filter.


----------



## DbSam (8. Jan. 2021)

Jupp, so auch meine Erfahrung.
Hatte ich auch irgendwo in einem Thread und auch anderen Beiträgen erwähnt ...
Müsste ich mal suchen, wenn gewünscht

Wenn das Filterhaus dicht ist, dann wirken der Filter und die Leitungen im Winter als Heizung und im Sommer als Kühlaggregat.

Da das Filterhäuschen vom Teich meiner Frau eingebuddelt ist und nur die Front etwas herausschaut, hängt die Kurve immer hinterher.
 

Das Filterhaus ist weitestgehend winddicht (Tür ist noch nicht endgültig fertig) und der Wasserkreislauf ist bis auf ein paar kleine Öffnungen für Druckausgleich auch komplett zum Filterhaus abgedichtet.
Und damit trotzdem ein kleiner Luftaustausch stattfindet und nichts schimmelt, habe ich einen Rekuperator installiert. (Die 1,5 W stimmen, habe mal nachgemessen.)



VG Carsten


----------



## Biko (10. Jan. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wenn das Filterhaus dicht ist, dann wirken der Filter und die Leitungen im Winter als Heizung und im Sommer als Kühlaggregat.


Kann ich zu 100% bestätigen!
Bei mir kommen noch die zwei Trafos meiner 12V Pumpen dazu, die ordentlich Wärme abgeben. Deshalb liegen auch jetzt im Winter die Temperaturen im Filterhaus immer 4-6 Grad über der Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Geisy (11. Jan. 2021)

Ich habe in einem anderem Forum 16 Seiten gelesen in dem auch ein Koidoc war.
Ich meine das paßt auch gut hierhin.

Oft wird an Teichen die abgedeckt und/oder beheizt sind auch länger gefüttert. 
Das Futter ist meist nicht für eine Erhaltungsernährung sondern hat mehr Power.
So hat man häufig zu fette kranke Fische. Auch das sterben viele Koi dran.


----------



## Biko (11. Jan. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch irgendwo in einem Thread und auch anderen Beiträgen erwähnt ..


kann mich daran erinnern. Wir haben da ein ähnliches Setup.



Geisy schrieb:


> Oft wird an Teichen die abgedeckt und/oder beheizt sind auch länger gefüttert.


Da gebe ich dir Recht! Wenn im Winter gefüttert wird, dann sollte nur spezielles Winterfutter zur Anwendung kommen. Und das in kleinsten Mengen. Wichtig ist hier das Protein-Fett-Verhältnis. Ich habe gelesen, dass dieses bei Winterfütterung etwa 2:1 sein sollte, hingegen im Sommer gerne auch 4:1
Ich füttere derzeit leicht verdauliches wheatgerm Futter.
Unter 5 Grad würde ich gar nicht füttern.


----------



## Erik Rossow (13. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich auch etwas übervorsichtig in meinem ersten Winter mit Koi. Aber ich lese - gerade in diesem Forum - oft von erheblichen gesundheitlichen Problemen bei Koi im Frühjahr. Fast immer wird hier als Ursache ein vom Winter geschwächtes Immunsystem genannt. Ein paar Zeilen später lese ich dann immer etwas von zu kalt oder Immunsystem noch nicht hochgefahren, nicht richtig konditioniert, etc... Damit bin ich genau beim Thema!
> 
> Beste Grüße!
> Hans-Christian


Mir hat mal n Profi erklärt: "was Du im Sommer verpasst hast, wirst Du im Winter nicht mehr einfangen können. Hast Du in der warmen Jahreszeit Deine Kois ordentlich gepusht werden sie den Winter gut überstehen."


----------



## der_odo (13. Jan. 2021)

Erik Rossow schrieb:


> Mir hat mal n Profi erklärt: "was Du im Sommer verpasst hast, wirst Du im Winter nicht mehr einfangen können. Hast Du in der warmen Jahreszeit Deine Kois ordentlich gepusht werden sie den Winter gut überstehen."


Genau, die paar Pellets im Winter entscheiden nicht über "gut durchkommen" oder an EMS oder sonstiges zu verrecken...

Ich decke ab und füttere wenig, besonders unter 10 Grad gibt es nicht mehr täglich Futter.
Abdecken finde ich schon sinnvoll, auch wenn die Wassertemperatur nicht unter 4 Grad fällt.
Spätestens im Frühjahr habe ich Fahrstuhl Temperaturen. Und wenn die gerade erst gestiegenen Temperaturen durch die Eisheiligen oder die Schafskälte wieder stark sinken sehe ich schon, dass die Koi damit zu kämpfen haben.
Gerade die letzten 2-3 Frühjahre waren extrem, wo selbst die Blühten und Knospen an den Bäumen kaputt gefroren sind.
Mein Teich schwankt extrem bei solchen Temperatureinbrüchen. Ohne Abdeckung bzw. zuheizen auch mal schnell 4 Grad in einer Frostnacht...


----------



## Knipser (13. Jan. 2021)

Hallo zusammen!
Meine Erfahrungen sind, immer gleich bleibende Wasserwerte KH Werte nicht unter 5° DH besser 8-10°, GH 10-12° DH, GH Wert soll immer über KH Wert liegen. Temperaturen auf keinen Fall unter 4° besser 5° oder höher. Winterfutter 1-2 mal eine Hand voll je Woche u. nach Besatz u. Teichgröße - PO4 + NO2 im Auge behalten. Wer sich an das Kontinuierliche hält, hat nichts zu Befürchten. Habe in 10 Jahren 2 große Kois verloren einen durch tot Hacken vom __ Reiher u. einen der sich unbemerkt im Kraut verfangen hat. Alles Andere ist Stress für die Tiere. Viele Grüße,   Willi


----------



## Biko (13. Jan. 2021)

Erik Rossow schrieb:


> werden sie den Winter gut überstehen


ja, wenn alles andere auch passt.
Auch die bestkonditionierten Koi nehmen Schaden, wenn's dauerhaft (zu lange) zu kalt wird, die Wasserwerte nicht passen,...
Ich denke es geht darum, möglichst viele Einflüsse so zu gestalten, dass die Koi den bestmöglichen Start im Frühjahr haben, egal ob sie warm oder kalt überwintert haben.

Die Fütterung im Winter wird sicherlich überbewertet. Ich höre auch immer wieder von Profis, dass die Koi keine Probleme damit haben, einige Monate im Winter ohne zusätzliches Futter auszukommen. In der Art hat Geisy ja auch schon geschrieben.
Immerhin wachsen ja auch noch ein paar Algen, die sie ablutschen können.


----------



## Erik Rossow (14. Jan. 2021)

schau mal hier rein, vllt. kannst Du ja da was mitnehmen...





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50qA6WZw0iE_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reKZiYuC1bc_


----------



## Chris71 (15. Jan. 2021)

Hallo ich habe mein Teich in einer Gartenanlage 4x3 Meter 100 cm tief und ich habe ein heizkabel mit Thermostat und Fühler 300 Watt und die Hälfte mit Noppen Folie abgedeckt bei mir ist es zwischen 3.5-6.4 Grad immer und meinen 11 kois alle 35-55cm groß geht es prächtig liegen wie U Bote am Boden kann ich nur empfehlen 
Grüße Chris


----------



## Biko (17. Jan. 2021)

Chris71 schrieb:


> ich habe ein heizkabel mit Thermostat und Fühler 300 Watt und die Hälfte mit Noppen Folie abgedeckt


Diese Kombination halte ich auch für sehr gut. Allerdings sind 300 Watt für 12 m3 doch recht spärlich. Normalerweise sagt man hier min. 400 Watt pro 10m3.
Aber wenn es bei dir funktioniert ist’s gut!


----------



## Biko (17. Jan. 2021)

Erik Rossow schrieb:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50qA6WZw0iE_


Diesen Beitrag finde ich auch sehr gut! Da wird eigentlich viel von dem beschrieben, was ich zu Beginn dieses Threads geschrieben habe.  Der Temperaturbereich 8-12 Grad sei der kritische ... lieber deutlich drüben oder drunter überwintern. 

Im anderen Video, dass du verlinkt hast, sprechen sie davon, dass die Koigesundheit ganz wesentlich über die Kiemen definiert wird. An anderen Stellen habe ich Dr. Lechleitner und andere Koiärzte sagen gehört, dass die Kiemen der hochgezüchteten Koi unter 4 Grad Schaden nehmen.


----------



## Chris71 (17. Jan. 2021)

Hi Biko da gibt es so viele unterschiedliche Meinungen einer heißt es nicht unter 2 Grad dann 4 ich habe bei Minus 5 Grad draußen eine Wassertemperatur von 3.6 Grad und wenn es blus Grade sind 5-10 draußen habe ich 6.5 Grad im Teich und mir ist noch kein koi gestorben oder krank geworden wenn die Wassertemperatur wieder über 10 Grad ist bekommt jeder koi ein 5 Minuten salzbad und 5 Minuten klar Wasser und wieder ab in den Teich Gruß Chris


----------



## Biko (17. Jan. 2021)

Chris71 schrieb:


> da gibt es so viele unterschiedliche Meinungen einer heißt es nicht unter 2 Grad dann 4


von welchem Tierarzt hast du schon die 2 Grad gehört? Ich habe das bisher nur in manchen Foren als persönliche Meinung gelesen.
Laut deinem Profil hast du Japan-Koi, da finde ich 2 Grad dann doch etwas riskant...
Seit wie vielen Wintern machst du das schon so?


----------



## Teich4You (18. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Allerdings sind 300 Watt für 12 m3 doch recht spärlich. Normalerweise sagt man hier min. 400 Watt pro 10m3


Alles eine Frage der Isolation.
Mit 600W schaffe ich es 36 Kubik bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt hoch zu heizen. 
Natürlich nur langsam. 
+0,1 Grad/Tag.


----------



## Biko (20. Jan. 2021)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Mit 600W schaffe ich es 36 Kubik bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt hoch zu heizen.
> Natürlich nur langsam.
> +0,1 Grad/Tag.


Aber vermutlich auch nur bis zu einer gewissen Temperaturdifferenz von Luft & Wasser. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du mit 600W 36 m3 bei Frost auf 10 Grad aufheizen kannst...


----------



## Teich4You (20. Jan. 2021)

Wie bei jeder Heizung gibt es da eine Grenze.
Das ist ganz normal.


----------



## der_odo (21. Jan. 2021)

Ich habe auch einen 600W Heizstab, der ist aber nur dafür gedacht, dass in den 1 bis maximal 2 Wochen mit starkem Frost die Temperatur nicht ganz so schnell absinkt.
Das hatte in den letzten Jahren, wenn im Februar oder März nochmal so eine Käötewälle durchs Land zieht, ganz gut funktioniert. Da waren die Teichtemperaten trotz 2 stelligem Minusbereich nur kurzzeitig unter 4 Grad. Die Wärmepumpe läuft da nicht mehr...


----------



## Teich4You (21. Jan. 2021)

Bei meiner alten Wärmepumpe lag die Grenze übrigens bei circa 10 Grad Differenz zur Außentemperatur ohne Abdeckung des Teiches.
Mit Abdeckung weiß ich nicht wie weit man gehen kann, da ich nicht groß zuheize.
Ich habe den Teich mit 600W bei einer Außentemperatur zwischen 1 und -4 Grad innerhalb einer Woche von 4,3 auf 5,4 Grad angehoben und wieder abgeschaltet.


----------



## Biko (21. Jan. 2021)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich habe den Teich mit 600W bei einer Außentemperatur zwischen 1 und -4 Grad innerhalb einer Woche von 4,3 auf 5,4 Grad angehoben und wieder abgeschaltet.



Mit welcher Heiztechnik machst du das? Wärmepumpe, Durchlauferhitzer, Heizstab oder - Kabel,...? Und schaffst du das bei eingeschlagener Zirkulation, erwärmst also deine gesamten 36m3? Bin sehr interessiert an deinem System!
Mit 600 Watt, also 14 KWh pro Tag, würde ich das sofort umsetzen, wenn ich dafür die Teichabdeckung weglassen könnte und meine Fische ganzjährig herumschwimmen sehe! Bei Dauerbetrieb würde mich das gerade mal € 50,- pro kaltem Wintermonat kosten (mein aktueller Strompreis für jede weitere KWh inkl. aller Abgaben ist 12 Cent pro KWh). Das wäre es mir allemal wert!


----------



## der_odo (21. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Mit welcher Heiztechnik machst du das? Wärmepumpe, Durchlauferhitzer, Heizstab oder - Kabel,...? Und schaffst du das bei eingeschlagener Zirkulation, erwärmst also deine gesamten 36m3? Bin sehr interessiert an deinem System!
> Mit 600 Watt, also 14 KWh pro Tag, würde ich das sofort umsetzen, wenn ich dafür die Teichabdeckung weglassen könnte und meine Fische ganzjährig herumschwimmen sehe! Bei Dauerbetrieb würde mich das gerade mal € 50,- pro kaltem Wintermonat kosten (mein aktueller Strompreis für jede weitere KWh inkl. aller Abgaben ist 12 Cent pro KWh). Das wäre es mir allemal wert!


Florian hat ganz neu gebaut. Sprich, die Teichwände sind bis ins Erdreich perfekt gedämmt. Und natürlich ist der Teich abgedeckt. Neben der Auskühlung durch Luft/Wasserkontkt wird bei größeren Temperaturdifferenzen der Verdunstungseffekt immer größer. Die Verdunstungskühlung ist schon enorm mit über 2.000kJ/kg.
Durch eine Abdeckung hat man also nicht nur ein Wärmepolster, sondern auch eine Reduzierung der Verdunstung


----------



## der_odo (21. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Mit welcher Heiztechnik machst du das?



Wärmepumpen eignen sich nicht, um einen Teich bei Minusgraden zu Heizen. Da lohnt sich eher der günstige Heizstab von Schego.
Wenn das Wasser komplett umgewälzt wird, also keine Schichten aufbaut, ist es wumpe, ob du ein Heizkabel, Heizstab oder Durchlauferhitzer nimmst.


----------



## Biko (21. Jan. 2021)

der_odo schrieb:


> Da lohnt sich eher der günstige Heizstab von Schego.


Darauf wollte ich ja hinaus. Ich habe selbst 2 Stück 600W Schego Heizstäbe bei mir im Vorfilter hängen (also 1200 Watt bei 30m3). Die sind als "Frostwächter" gedacht, sollte der Teich mal unter 4 Grad gehen. Eine merkliche Erwärmung des Teichs erwarte ich mir von den Dingern nicht. Umwälzung mit TF läuft bei mir mit einer Rate von 2 Stunden auch im Winter. Bei abgedecktem Teich musste ich die Schegos bisher noch gar nicht aktivieren, da trotz Dauerfrost noch nie unter 4 Grad im Wasser waren (siehe meine Posts weiter oben).
Ich hatte es so verstanden, dass Florian es schafft, seinen Teich mit 36m3, die ja sogar über Boden gemauert (und isoliert) sind, mit nur 600 Watt bei -4 Grad ohne Abdeckung sogar ein wenig zu erwärmen. Das habe ich wohl falsch verstanden (und es hätte mein physikalisches Verständnis doch sehr "herausgefordert" ;-)


----------



## der_odo (21. Jan. 2021)

Okay, mein Teich ist nicht isoliert und hat im Verhältnis eine große Oberfläche.

Ich hatte Anfang April abgedeckt und in der Nacht meine Wärmepumpe mit 900W Leistungsaufnahme laufen lassen.
Hat so ganz gut geklappt, zwar mit Vollpower, aber es ging.
Blöde ist nur, dass die schon bei 0 Grad abschaltet, in diesen Nächten ist dann auch die Teichtemperatur um mehrere Grad gesunken, ärgerlich.
Mal schauen, wie ich das dieses Jahr mache...


----------



## Biko (21. Jan. 2021)

Hier ist ja schon viel zum Thema Temperaturschichtung im Winter geschrieben worden. Manche bezweifeln, dass sie sich in unseren Teichen überhaupt einstellen, andere wiederum berichten von Messungen, die ihnen zeigen, dass es bei ihnen funktioniert. Fakt ist, dass Wasser bei 4 Grad die größte Dichte aufweist und sich somit im Idealfall am Teichboden ein "See" aus 4 Grad warmem Wasser bildet. Jegliche Wasserbewegung - sei es durch Pumpen oder herumschwimmende Fische (oft werden hier winteraktive __ Störe genannt) kann diese Schichtung durcheinander bringen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Stabilität dieser Temperaturschichtung auch ganz wesentlich vom Unterwasserrelief des Teichbodens abhängig ist. Dass also Teiche, die irgendwo eine regelrechte Grube haben, dort eine sehr stabile Schichtung erreichen - vielleicht sogar bei leichter Wasserbewegung an der Oberfläche. Ich denke das wäre definitiv ein Thema bei der baulichen Gestaltung von Koi-Teichen, bei denen man auch im Winter eine gewisse Umwälzung wünscht.

*Da mein Teich in gewisser weise auch solch eine "Grube" hat, werde ich im Februar einen Versuch starten:*
Vorab: Da ich dazumal bei den Grabarbeiten für den Teich auf ein mir nicht bekanntes zugeschüttetes Mini-Pool aus Dichtbeton gestoßen bin, habe ich dieses kurzerhand in den Teich integriert und habe somit eine rechteckige Tiefzone (1,8m tief) mitten im sonst weniger tiefen Teich gestaltet. Hier eine leider nicht wirklich maßstabsgetreue Skizze zur besseren Vorstellung:
 
Die Umwälzung werde ich auf ca. 8.000l/h reduzieren und nur über den Skimmer (natürlich ohne Schwimmring) absaugen sowie beruhigt nur ganz oberflächennahe wieder einströmen. Dabei wird die Ströumgsrichtung vom Tiefbereich weg zeigen. Die momentan vorhandene Teichabdeckung werde ich sehr vorsichtig entfernen und zuvor abgeglichene Funkthermometer in unterschiedlichen Tiefen positionieren. Eines davon in der Tiefzone bei -1,8m.
Meine Vermutung lautet, dass sich bauartbedingt trotz leichter Wasserbewegung ein 4-Grad-See in der Tiefzone bilden wird. Abgegrenzt von den senkrechten Teichwänden. Wenn diese Vermutung stimmt, würde ich mir in den kommenden Wintern die Abdeckung ersparen und hätte freie Sicht auf meine Koi, die ja immer noch sehr gemächlich herumschwimmen. Speziell die Orfen und der __ Sterlet sind ohnedies immer noch aktiv.

Temperaturfühler sind schon bestellt und ich werde euch über die Ergebnisse berichten! Wenn meine Vermutung zutrifft, dann könnte man sich überlegen, ob eine derartige Bauart (die ja bei mir zufällig entstanden ist) nicht generell günstig bei Koiteichen wäre. (Anmerkung: Für die Koibesitzer, die kalt überwintern wollen, dabei aber die Filtertechnik nicht abschalten wollen ... ohne jetzt diese Diskussion wieder zu entfachen ;-)

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (6. Nov. 2021)

Ich hatte vergangenen Winter ganz vergessen, euch das Ergebnis meines Tests mitzuteilen!
Trotz verschiedenster Anordnungen ist es mir nicht gelungen, eine Temperaturschichtung im Teich zustande zu bringen, wenn die Filteranlage läuft. Selbst nicht bei maximal gedrosselten 5000l pro Stunde.
Egal ob Absaugung an der Oberfläche oder am Grund, egal ob Rücklauf oberflächlich oder in der Tiefe. Auch ganz egal, wohin ich den Rücklauf gerichtet habe.
Somit mein Fazit (für meinen Teich): Temperaturschichtung im Teich funktioniert - zumindest bei laufender Filterung - nicht.
Auch wenn die Topografie des Teiches das unterstützen würde.


----------



## samorai (6. Nov. 2021)

Ich frage mal ganz plump, war der Teich abgedeckt?


----------



## Biko (6. Nov. 2021)

Ja.


----------



## samorai (6. Nov. 2021)

Ich muß ehrlich gestehen, ob abgedeckt oder offen habe ich auch keine Temperatur Schichtung im Teich.
Ich messe in 1,3 m Tiefe und habe auch schon im Filter, die Mischtemperatur gemessen.
Das war immer annähernd gleich.
Eine echte Temperatur Schichtung wird es nicht geben, bei laufenden Anlagen.

Habe auch alles probiert, Skimmer Betrieb bei Abdeckung, keine Resonanz.
Das kann natürlich mit der Erdwärme im Zusammenhang stehen


----------



## Biko (7. Nov. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Eine echte Temperatur Schichtung wird es nicht geben, bei laufenden Anlagen


Sehe ich auch so. Ist nicht weiter schlimm, man muss es nur wissen und sich nicht darauf verlassen, dass es "da unten" schon warm genug ist.
Ich glaube sogar, dass mein __ Sterlet mit seinen fast 70cm auch schon genügend Verwirbelungen verursacht, dass sich keine Schichtung ergeben könnte. Er ist ja auch im Winter unterwegs, allerdings sehr gemütlich und im Schritttempo.


----------



## samorai (7. Nov. 2021)

Dein __ Sterlet wird sich riesig freuen wenn die verfressenen Koi in deiner Innenhaelterung gezogen sind.


----------



## Biko (7. Nov. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Dein __ Sterlet wird sich riesig freuen wenn die verfressenen Koi in deiner Innenhaelterung gezogen sind.


Der bekommt ohnedies seit fast 9 Jahren pünktlich um 22:00 Uhr seine Spezialfütterung von Hand 
Aber du hast natürlich Recht, die Kombi Koi & Sterlet ist futtertechnisch eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Biko (26. Sep. 2022)

Hab's zwar gerade in einem anderen Thread auch schon gepostet, aber es passt thematisch sehr gut hier rein, deshalb nochmals meine kurze Zusammenfassung meiner Erfahrungen, die während der letzten beiden Jahre sehr gut funktioniert haben:

Bei mir läuft das in Jahr hinsichtlich Wassertemperatur, Futtermenge und Filterleistung in Stufen:
- Prinzipiell reguliere ich meine Pumpen immer nach Futtermenge, die wiederum von der Wassertemperatur abhängt. Im Hochsommer bei 24° und 1500g Futter laufen alle drei Pumpen auf 75% (zwei aus BA und Skimmer gehen in die movingbed Bio, eine in einen Kaskaden Rieselfilter)
- aliquot zu meiner Regel, beginnend bei 24° alle 2° die Futtermenge um 10% zu reduzieren, geht auch die Pumpenleistung ab 20° alle 2° um 10% hinunter. Somit füttere ich bei 4° so gut wie nicht mehr und die Gesamtpumpenleistung liegt noch bei 15% (wobei dann nur noch eine Pumpe läuft)
- Sobald es regelmäßig Nachtfrost gibt, nehme ich den Rieselfilter außer Betrieb 
- unter 8° schalte ich die UVC aus, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass nun die Keimbelastung nur noch sehr niedrig ist. Ich nutze UV in erster Linie wegen der Keime und nicht wegen möglicher Schwebealgen. 
- Irgendwann Ende November, wenn der Teich die 6° Marke unterschreitet, nehme ich den BA außer Betrieb. Dann läuft nur noch die Pumpe für den Skimmer, wobei ich den Skimmer-Schwimmer abnehme und somit etwa 10-15cm unter der Wasseroberfläche absauge. Den Rücklauf aus dem Filter drehe ich dann so, dass er keine Strömung im Teich erzeugt.
- Durch die tägliche Frischwasserzufuhr mit 13° "warmem" Brunnenwasser kühlt der Teich niemals unter 4° ab. Das Überlaufende Wasser versickert am Eigengrund. Das ist mit Abstand die kostengünstigste Teichheizung. Zur Not habe ich noch eine spezielle Noppenfolie, mit der ich den Teich abdecken kann, wenn er doch unter 4° gehen sollte. Diese ist jedoch im letzten Winter nicht notwendig gewesen.

Ich lasse den Filter aus zwei Gründen auch im Winter laufen:
1. weil ich auch im Winter - wenn auch stark reduziert - noch füttere
2. weil die Biologie dauerhaft am Leben bleibt und somit im Frühjahr sofort losstarten kann. 


Ich habe übrigens während der letzte beiden Jahre durchgehend Temperaturmessungen mittels zweier Sonden in 15cm als auch 150cm Tiefe gemacht (der Teich selbst ist großflächig 180cm tief) und konnte keine signifikanten Temperaturunterschiede zwischen den beiden Messtiefen feststellen.

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 26. Sep. 2022

Interessant, wie ähnlich die Temperaturkurven von Wasser und Erde verlaufen...

Ich habe in meinem Gehege für Griechische Landschildkröten einen Bereich (1x1x0,6m) ausgehoben und mit Kokosmulch befüllt, in dem sich die Tiere eingraben können und dort auch gut überwintern. Zur Sicherheit habe ich dort in 25cm Tiefe einen Temperatursensor eingegraben.
Die Temperaturwerte aus Teich und Erde sind seit Beginn meiner Messungen sehr ähnlich. Der Tages- und Jahreszeitliche Verlauf sind parallel und die Differenzen der beiden Messungen waren noch nie größer als 1,5°C.
Meine Schlussfolgerung daraus: Teiche mit einer entsprechenden Tiefe und Wassermasse haben eine ähnliche Temperaturkonstanz wie der Erdboden selbst.

Hier noch zur Veranschaulichung die Messungen der vergangenen 3 Monate:


----------



## troll20 (26. Sep. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Meine Schlussfolgerung daraus: Teiche mit einer entsprechenden Tiefe und Wassermasse haben eine ähnliche Temperaturkonstanz wie der Erdboden selbst.


Erst mal danke für sie Teilung deines Wissens. Jedoch gebe ich zu bedenken, daß sich der Boden je nach durchleuchten sehr unterschiedlich verhält. Auch sind die Windverhältnisse in n Abhängigkeit zu stellen. 
Ein flaches Gewässer mit großer Fläche kühlt schneller aus bzw erwärmt sich schneller als die gleiche Fläche aber mit mehr Tiefe. 
Ebenso beim Boden. Und wenn der Boden kaum Feuchtigkeit hat wirkt die Luft zwischen den einzelnen Materialien wie eine Isolierung. 

Jedoch geht es hier um kleine Teiche die nicht so träge reagieren und wenn dann auch noch ein Pumpe für Durchmischung sorgt.....
Von daher sind Temperatur ab + 6°C und < zu bevorzugen. Dann kann die Temperatur auch mal kurzzeitig drunter fallen.


----------



## Biko (26. Sep. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Jedoch gebe ich zu bedenken, daß sich der Boden je nach durchleuchten sehr unterschiedlich verhält. Auch sind die Windverhältnisse in n Abhängigkeit zu stellen.


Hallo Rene, deswegen schreibe ich explizit von Teichen mit entsprechender Tiefe und Wassermasse. Dass eine 2000l Teichschale, die gerade mal 70cm tief ist, anders reagiert, ist klar.
Doch: hätte man mich vorher gefragt, ob mein Teich (nicht isoliert, pralle Sonne, nicht windgeschützt, starke Umwälzung und Strömung, mit Skimmer) stärkere Temperaturschwankungen aufweist, als eine Temperatursonde, die in einem trockenen und beschatteten "Erdloch" in 25cm eingegraben ist, hätte ich sofort mit JA geantwortet. Jetzt kann ich aber mit einer Messreihe belegen NEIN, es ist nicht so.
Die Messungen der letzten beiden Jahre haben mir gezeigt, dass ein Teich, der tief genug ist (180cm) und über entsprechendes Wasservolumen (30.000l) verfügt, trotz der oben genannten Widrigkeiten einigermaßen temperaturstabil ("träge") sein kann. Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet das für mich, dass bei einem Teich, in dem man Fische haben möchte, große Tiefe besser ist, als große Oberfläche.


troll20 schrieb:


> Von daher sind Temperatur ab + 6°C und < zu bevorzugen. Dann kann die Temperatur auch mal kurzzeitig drunter fallen.


Da bin ich bei dir. Aber ich kann im tiefsten Winter keine >6  Grad halten. Deshalb habe ich für meinen Teich diese Grenze bei 4°C angelegt.

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (29. Sep. 2022)

Noch eines ist mit bezüglich Temperaturschwankungen im Teich (im Herbst und Winter) aufgefallen:
In Richtung wärmer gehen Veränderungen schneller, als in Richtung kälter. 3 bis 4 Stunden warme __ Herbstsonne erwärmen den Teich (trotz kühler Luft) sehr rasch um 1 bis 2 Grad. In die andere Richtung braucht der Teich immer mindestens 12 bis 24 Stunden, um 1°C abzukühlen. Da kann kein Starkregen oder keine Frostnacht so schnelle Veränderungen bringen.


----------



## samorai (29. Sep. 2022)

Na das ist ja wohl klar. 
Hierbei spielt die Erdwärme eine große Rolle, im Herbst positiv und im Frühjahr negativ. 
Dabei macht eine Abdeckung die über den Rand reicht, eine Menge weck. 
Also wenn die Abdeckung 50 cm über den Rand reicht, dann würde dieser mit erwärmt werden. 
Steine oder Mauern werden dann mit erwärmt und tragen so ihren Anteil zur Erwärmung mit bei.


----------



## Biko (29. Sep. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> im Herbst positiv und im Frühjahr negativ.


Ron, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Hier ein beispielhafter Temperaturverlauf aus meinem Teich (die selben Sensoren, wie bei meinen Messungen aus diese Woche) aus dem heurigen Frühjahr. Nach deiner Theorie, müsste sich dann ja das Spiel umkehren: langsame Erwärmung, schnellere Abkühlung: (Alle Temperaturreihen sind ohne Abdeckung!)
 
Wie du siehst, ist das Spiel aber das selbe: Bei Sonne steigt die Wassertemperatur schneller an, als sie in der darauffolgenden Frostnacht wieder absinken kann.
Wir haben hier im Wald vor der Haustüre einige Tümpel (etwa 30.-50.000l groß), die sehr schattig liegen. Dort sehe ich im Herbst schon nach den ersten Frostnächten eine dünne Eisschicht, die oft den ganzen Tag lang hält. Im Frühjahr hält sich immer noch eine Eisdecke, wenn es bei mir im Teich schon auf 10°C und mehr geht.

*Ich bleibe bei meiner Schlussfolgerung: Sonnenwärme ist die beste Teichheizung. Wenn das Wasser bewegt ist und im Idealfall sogar das warme Oberflächenwasser von einem Skimmer abgesaugt und untergemischt wird, wärmt sich der Teich schnell auf.*

Deswegen kann eine geeignete Abdeckung, wie du sie ansprichst, auch so unglaublich viel bewirken.  

Erdwärme alleine wirkt in beide Richtungen träge und Wind sowie Niederschlag werden als Temperaturfaktoren bei tiefen Teichen überschätzt. Ok, ich weiß, da lehne ich mich jetzt weit hinaus, aber das sind meine Erfahrungen an meinem Teich bei meine Bedingungen. 

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian

PS: Ich denke, dass bei meiner Teichtiefe von 180cm das Erdreich am Bodengrund immer zwischen 8 und 15°C hat. Das Wasser aus meinem Brunnen (8m Tief) kommt ganzjährig mit 13,6°C.


----------



## samorai (30. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Hans!


samorai schrieb:


> Herbst positiv und im Frühjahr negativ.


Dieser Satz bezieht sich ausschließlich auf die Boden Waerme.
Der Teich ob abgedeckt oder nicht, wird negativ durch die wenig hilfreichen Boden Temperaturen beeinflusst.

Dann ist diese Boden Struktur bei jedem Teichbesitzer anders.
Was also bei dir zutrifft kann bei mir ganz anders sein.

Als Beispiel genannt :
Ich hatte auch schon - 1°C am Boden, trotzdem ist das Wasser nur ca 28 cm gefroren gewesen und alle Fische haben es überlebt.
Natürlich kann es auch ein Messfehler gewesen sein, damals war es noch solch ein "Pille, Palle" Messgerät.
Damit bestetigt sich wieder der alte Satz, jeder Teich ist anders.

Hier habe ich "Zucker Sand", dann "besten Strand Sand" und danach folgt eine Tonmergel Schicht die du nur mit einem Bohrhammer bearbeiten kannst.
Es gibt also quasi keine Luft Einschlüsse im Boden die die Erdwärme positiv beeinflussen könnten.
Konkret waren die Temperaturen nicht über 25 ° C im Teich, obwohl es doch recht warm war. 

Daher bleibe ich auch bei meiner oben genannten Meinung, ohne dir "auf die Füße zu treten".

Natürlich will ich auch nur das Beste für Koi und Co, darum auch der Gewächshaus Filter für mehr Wärme im Teich unter anderem.


----------



## Biko (26. Dez. 2022)

Die zu Beginn des Threads beschriebenen 4-6°C Überwinterungstemperatur klappen bisher ganz gut.
Schwankungsbreite 2,5° innerhalb eines Monats und Außentemperaturen von -10°C bis +12°C. Der Teich hatte zu keiner Zeit eine geschlossene Eisdecke und der Filter läuft mit 7.000l/h.
 

Wenn ich mir die Temperaturkurven von Peter @PeBo ansehe, erkennt man, dass Teiche, in denen der Filter im Winter nicht läuft, noch temperaturstabiler sind. Ich denke, beide Konzepte (Filter an oder aus im Winter) haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile und man muss jeweils an die spezielle Situation  anpassen und entscheiden. Wie man sieht führt beides zum Erfolg.  

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------

